# كتاب الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*الطريق الروحي*

*حياة التوبة*



*اسم المؤلف: القمص زكريا بطرس*
*اسم الناشر : **www.fatherzakaria.com*




*" خلاصة الطريق الروحي هي أن يترك الإنسان الكل ليلتصق بالواحد"*


*[ القديس مار أسحق ]*





مقدمة


*كما يحتاج السائح المتغرب إلى دليل يرشد خطواته حتى لا يضل الطريق، هكذا نحن أيضاً في رحلة الغربة إلى مواطن السماء، نحتاج إلى من يقود خطواتنا ويمسك بأيدينا حتى لا نعثر. *

*ولنا في اختبارات من سبقونا على هذا الدرب خير مرشد ودليل، بل أن رب المجد يسـوع قد ترك لنا مثالاً لنقتفي خطواته (1بط21:2). ولذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله الرب يسوع". (عب2:12). *

*وهذا الكتاب الذي بين يديك هو محاولة لاستجلاء الطريق الروحي الذي رسمه لنا الرب وسار عليه الآباء ويدور موضوع هذا الجزء الأول عن "حياة التوبة" كأول مرحلة في الطريق الروحي. *
*ليعيننا الرب على السلوك في هذا الطريق لنصل في نهايته إلى الحياة الأبدية التي إليها دعينا. *
*وإني بكل خشوع أضع هذا الكتاب أمام الرب ليمسح كل كلمة بمسحته المقدسة ليكون سبب بركة وخلاص لنفوس قارئيه ومجد اسمه القدوس .. .. آمين. *


*المؤلف*

​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

*الفصل الأول*​​​​​​​​​​​​*في مفترق الطرق*​قفوا على الطرق وانظروا ...​واسألوا عن السبل القديمة ...​أين هو الطريق الصالح ...​وسيروا فيـه ......​(أر16:6)​




*+ وسـط ميـدان:*
*1- طريق واسع. *
*2- طريق خادع. *
*3- طريق صالح.  *​







​*وسـط ميـدان*


   عندما يجد الإنسان نفسه وسط ميدان تتشعب منه الطرق، عليه أن يختار طريقاً يسلكها ... الطريق التي تـؤدى إلى الموضع الذي يريد أن يصل إليه .... 

   هكذا الحال في أمـر حيـاتنا الروحية، فالكتاب يوصينا أن نقف في   مفترق الطرق لننظر، ونسأل عن السبل القديمة لنتعرف على الطريق الصالح المؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية، ونسير فيه، فنجد راحة لنفوسنا.  

   فأرميا النبي يقول:
   "هكذا قال الرب: قفوا على الطرق وانظروا عن السبل القديمة أين هو الطريق الصالح وسيروا فيه، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم" (أر16:6). 
   ولنا في هذا القول الإلهي ثلاثة أمور جوهرية هي :- ​​​*1- بحث وتفكير.*​​*2- تقرير مصير.*​​*3- راحة في المسير.*​​*أولاً: بحث وتفكير*​
   ففي قول الرب "قفوا على الطرق وانظروا" إشارة واضحة إلى: 
*      v        **وقفة للبحث.     *
*      v        **ونظرة للتفكير. *
   فكم من أناس يساقون كاولعجماوات في طريق لا يدرون مداها. قيل عنهم في المزمور *"مثل الغنم للهاوية يساقون" *(مز14:49). 

   لا تسمح يا عزيزي لنفسك أن تكون واحداً من هؤلاء. *بل قف الآن، وابحث الأمر جدياً مع نفسك *... وفكر ملياً قبل أن تخطو خطوة واحدة . 
   فالزمان يطوى، والعمر يمضى... وكل يوم ينقضي يقربنا من الأبدية.
*ثانياً: تقرير مصير*
   في هذه الوقفة الجادة مع النفس، لا بد وأن *تقرر مصيرك بكامل حريتك* قال الرب قديماً: "أنظر: قـد جعلت اليوم قدامك *الحياة والخير والموت والشر" *(تث15:30).
   وقد أوقف يشوع قديماً الشعب في مفترق الطرق وقال لهم: "اختاروا لأنفسكم اليوم من تعبدون". (يش15:24).
   فقرر الآن يا عزيزي المصير الذي تريد أن تبلغه، واعلم أنه لا يوجد سوى مصير واحد من اثنين، قال عنهما الكتاب: "وكثيرون من الراقدين في تراب الأرض يستيقظون *هؤلاء إلى الحياة الأبدية وهؤلاء إلى العار* *للازدراء الأبدي*". (دا2:12).  *فإلى أين تشد ترحالك* ؟ 
*ثالثاً:  راحة في المسير*
   يقول الرب "اسألوا عن السبل القديمة، أين هو الطرق الصالح وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم".  
   مما لا شك فيه أنك تبحث عن الراحة ... الراحة النفسية ... وقد جربت أموراً كثيرة بحثاً عن هذه السعادة ... فظننت أنها تتوفر في: 

*      v        **أرصدة البنوك.. *
*      v        **إشباع الغرائز..*
      v        *وغيرها من متطلبات الجسد ..*

   ولكن الرب يقرر هنا أن السعادة الحقيقية لا تتحقق إلا في الطريق الصالح ... فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.
   فليتك تتبصر يا عزيزي وأنت في مفترق الطرق، لتختار لنفسك الطريق التي تسلكها ... فأمامك  ثلاثة طرق:
*1- طريق واسع. *
*2- طريق خادع. *
*3- طريق صالح. *​*[1] طريق واسع*


   بصوته الهادئ العميق، وبنبرة حزينة آسفة حذر المخلص أتباعه من خطر الطريق الواسع قائلاً: *"واسع الباب ورحب الطريق المؤدى إلى الهلاك". *(مت13:7). 

   فإن أول ما يلفت نظر الإنسان وهو في مفترق الطرق، منظر هذا الطريق الواسع ... ما أرحبه ... وما اسهل السير فيه ... وما أكثر السالكين فيه ... 

*   أنه طريق الغالبية العظمى من بنى البشر ... حتى ليخيل للبسطاء أنه الطريق السليم بشهادة الإجماع !!! *

   ولكي تلم بأبعاد هذا الطريق أضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية التي تميزه، ففيه:
*1-        ** سعادة وهمية.*
2-        * كآبـة قلبيـة.*
3-        * تعاسـة أبدية. *​​​​​*أولاً: سعادة وهمية*​
   يتوهم الإنسان أن الطريق الواسع هو طريق الحرية والانطلاق ... طريق السعادة والإشباع ... طريق بلا قيود ... ولا حدود ... وحقيقة أن هذه الأمور كلها تتوفر في الطريق الواسع ... 

¨                 ففيه الحرية التي تمتد بلا قيود حتى تصل إلى *الهمجية* ...
¨                 وفيه الانطلاق الذي بلا حدود حتى يصبح *إباحية* ...
¨                 وفيه صور من الإشباع الذي يبلغ حد *العبودية* مثل:

* الولائم الماجنة ... والخمور المرقرقة ... 
* العلاقات المنحرفة ... والرقصات المشابه ...  
* موائد القمار ... والنكات القبيحة ... 
* الثياب الخليعه ... والتبرج الفاضح ...
* الجنس والشهوة ... والزنا والنجاسة ... 
* المكسب غير المشروع ... والأنانية المقيته ... 
 *ولكي يخدر السالكون في هذا الطريق ضمائرهم، أطلقوا على الخطية مصطلحات عصرية وأضفوا عليها ثوب المدنية ... واتهموا من لا يشاركونهم هذا الطريق بالتخلف والشذوذ ...*​*ثانياً: كآبـة قلبيـة*​
   افحص الطريق جيداً قبل أن تسلك فيه، لا يغريك اتساعه... يلزمك أن إلى الوجه الآخر الذي يختفي وراء هذه اللذات الوقتية، والشهوات الجسدية ... 

 *الضريبة التي يفرضها هذا الطريق على السالكين فيه، ضريبة باهظة. إنها عدم السلام والاضطراب والقلق *.. ..

*1- عدم السـلام:*
يقول الوحي الإلهي:
   ·    الأشرار كالبحر المضطرب لأنه لا يستطيع أن يهدأ وتقذف مياهه حمأة وطيناً لا بسلام قال إلهي للأشرار. (أش20:57،21).   
   ·    وقال الرب في أشعياء "يتكلون على الباطل، ويتكلمون بالكذب قد حبلوا بتعب وولدوا إثماً ... أعمالهم أعمال إثم أرجلهم إلى الشر تجرى...أفكارهم أفكار إثم...طريق السلام لم يعرفوه...جعلوا لأنفسهم سبلاً معوجة، كل من يسير فيها *لا يعرف سلاماً.* (أش4:59-8). 
   وفي سفر أرميا يقول: "إني نزعت سلامي من هذا الشعب يقول الرب". (أر5:16).
   من هذا يتضح أن طريق الشر على اتساعه ليس فيه سلام. 
*2- الاضطراب:*
   يقول الرب في سفر التثنية أنه يعاقب السالكين في هذا الطريق بالاضطراب فيقول "يرسل الرب عليك اللعن والاضطراب (تث27:28).

*3- القـلق:*
    عن هذا يسجل الكتاب قائلاً "وأسلمهم الرب للقلق والدهش" *…* (2أي8:29). 
    ويقول أيضاً في التثنية "وتكون قلقاً من جميع ممالك الأرض" (تث25:28). ليتك تكون صريحاً مع نفسـك، وتواجه الأمور بتعقل.
        ·          عندما تنتهي ولائمك الصاخبة، وينفض الناس من حولك، هل تجد السلام في قلبك ...؟ 
        ·          وعندما تفيق من سقطتك ألا تشعر بمرارة نفسك ...؟
   ·    ألا تشعر بالا كتئاب، والقلق واضطراب الأعصاب … وسوء الحالة النفسية ؟ فتتعاطى جرعات من المسكنات متوهماً أنك واجد فيها راحتك !! لن تحصل على السلام إن لم تغير طريقك. ​​​​​*ثالثاً: تعاسة أبدية*​
   هل فكرت يا عزيزي في المصير الأبدي الذي يؤدى إليه هذا الطريق الواسع ... ؟
   اسمع ما يقول السيد "واسع الباب ورحب الطريق المؤدى إلى الهلاك" ما أرهب تلك النهاية التعيسة *…* نار لا تطفأ ودود لا يموت *…* بحيرة متقدة بنار وكبريت *…* وبرغم وجود النار، فهناك ظلام دامس ورعب أبدي ... وسر الظلام هو دخان عذاب الأشرار المتصاعد إلى أبد الآبدين لذا ما أمر التأوهات والتنهدات التي بلا رجاء ...  
   كم من أشقياء وتعساء هناك يتمنون أن تتاح لهم فرصة الحياة ثانية ولو لبضع دقائق يقدمون فيها توبة بالدموع ليرحموا من ذلك العذاب القاسي وأهواله !!!

*   آه أيتها النفس البائسة ... كم  أخشى عليك أن تطمس الخطية عينيك وتقودك إلى تلك النهاية التعسة* *...* 

   كم أخشى عليك من أن تسبى موسيقى العالم الساحرة قلبك فتلقين حدفك ... تماماً كما كانت تفعل نغمات ناي الساحر الألماني في القصة الخرافية إذ كانت تجمع الأطفال وتسبيهم، فيسعون خلف الساحر، ولا يدورن بأنفسهم إلا وقد أغرقتهم لجج المحيط العاتية.​*[2] طريق خادع *



   يكشف سليمان الحكيم عن سر هذا الطريق فيقول: "توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها *طريق* الموت". (أم12:14). 

   أن هذا الطريق لهو أخطر بكثير من الطريق الواسع .. .. كالصديق الخائن الذي قال عنه أحد الحكماء "أنقذوني من أصدقائي أما أعدائي فأنا كفيل بهم" .. 
   هناك أناس كثيرون يتحفظون لأنفسهم من الطريق الواسع ولكنهم يسقطون ضحية الطريق الخادع ..

   وخطورة هذا الطريق أن له مظهر الطريق الصالح، ولكنه يخفى بين طياته مهالك الطريق الواسع ... ولذلك فهو يخدع البسطاء بمظهره ... 
 *أما المراءون فيجدون فيه الطريق الشرعي لما يجب أن تكون عليه الحياة .. أنه طريق الشعارات الغاشة الخادعة ... *
   كم من لافتات مثبتة على جانبيه تحمل العبارات المسمومة التي راح ضحيتها الملايين من البشر على مر السنين ... 

   فتقرأ على إحداها ... "سـاعة لربك وساعة لقلبك". وأيضاً *…* "العمل عبادة" ويبررون بهذا المثل انشغالهم بالأعمال اليومية عن عبادة الله ... 
و "ربنا رب قلوب" لتغطية ثمار الخطية الظاهرة في حياتهم ... 

   وسنكشف الستار عن بعض مظاهر هذا الطريق الغاش وهي: 
*أولاً :- التدين السطحي.*
*ثانياً :- الأدب الخلقي. *

*أولاً :- التدين السطحي*
   وهو الاكتفاء بممارسة وسائط النعمة من صوم وصلاة وصدقة وقراءة إنجيل، وحضور الكنيسة، والتناول من الأسرار على أنها فرائض واجبة:
·        يؤديها الفرد دون أن تتماس مع كيانه الداخلي ...
·        يؤديها دون أن يحصل من ورائها على النعمة المطلوبة ...
·        يمارسها بغير وعي قلبي ... أو اختبار شخصي ...
·        يمارسها بدون شركة سرية مع الرب ... 
·    يمارسها ليس على اعتبار أنها مجرد وسائل تسرى من خلالها نعمة الرب فتضفي على حياته بجملتها مسحة مقدسة، بل يمارسها على أنها فرائض واجبة ينتهي مفعولها بمجرد الانتهاء من أدائها ... 

   لذلك فهو لا يرى مانعاً بعد أداء هذه الفرائض  من مشاركة أهل العالم في أسلوب معيشتهم من حفلات ... وخمر ... وقمار ... وأفلام ... وجنس ... الخ. 

   ويخدر المسكين ضميره بأنه قد أدى ما عليه من واجبات نحو الله، أو بتعبير عامي "أعطى الله حقه" أو حسب شعار هذا الطريق "ساعة لربك وساعة لقلبك".
وقديماً وقف إيليا النبي في عرض هذا الطريق، وتصدى لجماعة السائرين فيه، وصرخ في وجوههم قائلاً: "حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين ... إن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه... وإن كان البعل فاتبعوه..." (1مل21:18). 
والرب يسوع نفسه يظهر استياءه وعدم رضاه على مثل هذا السلوك، فيقول لأحد السالكين فيه:- "ليتك كنت بارداً أو حاراً ... هكذا لأنك فاتر، ولست بارداً ولا حاراً ... أنا مزمع أن أتقيأك من فمي ... (ؤ15:3،16).  
   فليتك يا عـزيزي تكون صريحاً وحازماً مع نفسك ... وتطلب من الرب نعمة حتى ينقذك من خداع هذا الطريق المهلك ... 

*ثانياً :- الأدب الخلقي*
   وهو مجرد التحلي بحميد الصفات والخصال ... ويكتفي الفرد بأنه:
·        إنسان مؤدب ... ذو أخلاق سامية ... 
·        إنسان مهذب ... ذو عواطف رقيقة ... 
·        إنسان محب ... باذل، مضحى ... 

   ووجه الخطورة في هذا الأمر أنه لا يشعر باحتياجه إلى شئ ... فهو على أفضل ما يكون من الأخلاق ... 

   ولمثل هذا الإنسان قال الرب يسوع: "أنا مزمع أن أتقيأك من فمي لأنك تقول أنى أنا غنى ... وقد استغنيت ... ولا حاجة لي إلى شئ ... ولست تعلم أنك أنت الشقي والبائس ... وفقير ... وأعمى ... وعريان ... أشير عليك أن تشترى منى ذهباً مصفى بالنار لكي تستغني ... وثياباً بيضا لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خزي عريتك ... وكحل عينيك بكحل لكي تبصر". (رؤ17:3،18).
   فهو إنسان يشعر أنه غنى بما عنده من حميد الأخلاق وأعمال الخير ... فلا يشعر باحتياجه إلى شئ آخر. 
مسكين هذا الإنسان، فهو محتاج لأن يعرف أن المسيحية:


*ليست مجرد التخلي عن الرذائل**أو التحلي بحميد الفضائل*​*إنما هي سكني الرب في الداخل*​المسيحية قبل كل شئ هو شركة حب مبنية على أساسين:
1- اكتشاف النفس لحقيقتها ونجاستها ومصيرها.
2- واكتشاف السر العجيب المستور، ألا وهو حب وديع القلب يسوع ... الحب الذي تجلى على مقصلة الإعدام، نيابة عنى ... لينفذ فيه حكم إعدامي ... فيطلقني حراً بريئاً ... ينقذني من المصير المحتوم في النار الأبدية ... ليملكني في مجده الأسنى. "يالها من محبة عجزت العقول عن إدراكها ... "محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة..." (أف19:3).
*فالمسيحية إذن:-*
 *شركة حب لا تنقصم *
*دليلها الالتصاق الدائم *
*برهانها السلام القلبي مع الله *
*علامتها الفرح المجيد الذي لا ينطق به*
*مظهرها القداسة والمحبة ... والأدب الأخلاقي ...*
   فهل يا عزيزي قد اختبرت عمق الشركة مع الرب وظهرت فيك ثمارها أم أنك تكتفي بثمار مزيفه دون شركة الحب القلبية؟ ... 
   فالأدب الخلقي غير المبنى على الاختيار الروحي درب من دروب الطريق الخادع. 


​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

*[3] طريق صالح*


   تطلع يا عزيزي وأنت في مفترق الطرق، فستجد طريقاً ضيقا لا يكاد يرى وكربا لا يشاء أن يسلكه أحد.
انه طريق ضيق حقا ... ولكنه مستقيم ... 
ولا ننكر أنه كرب ولكنه مضيء ... 
ليس فيه من بهجة الدنيا شئ ... ولكنه مملوء بأفراح من نوع آخر 
هذا هو الطريق الصالح ... 
ولنستوضح بعض جوانب هذا الطريق فستجد أنه ...


*أولاً: طريـق روحـي.       *
*ثانياً: طريـق كـرب.      *
*ثالثاً: طريـق القيــم.*
*رابعاً: طريـق المجــد.*

*أولاً: طريـق روحـي*
   فلا يستطيع أن يسير فيه إلا الروحانيين أو من يرغب أن يصبح روحانياً. أما الإنسان الجسداني والشهواني، والإنسان العالمي والطبيعي، فلا يستطيع أن يسلك فيه. 
   ولذلك ينبغي أن نعرف من هو الإنسان الجسداني (أو الطبيعي) والإنسان الروحاني من خلال ما قاله الرب يسوع "المولود من الجسد جسد هو، والمولود من الروح هو روح". (يو6:6). 

*1- الإنسان الطبيعي:-*
    هو ذلك الإنسان الذي ورث الطبيعة الجسدية بالولادة من أبوين جسديين ... 
له طبيعة اللحم والدم البشرية ... 
له الغرائز والميول الحيوانية ... 
له عقل ومنطق الحكمة العالمية ... 
   لذلك فهو لا يستسيغ الأمور الروحية، إذ أنها ليست  بذات قيمة في نظره كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول ... 
"الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة، ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يحكم فيه روحياً". (1كو14:2).
   فهو لا يقبل الأمور الروحية لأنها في نظره جهالة (أي حماقة حسب النص الإنجليزي) 
“The Natural man can not receive the things of the spirit of God, for they are foolishnes (nonsens) to him”. ​​​​
*فلا يعجبه تصرفات الروحانيين ... *
*ويرى أنهم غير طبيعيين ... *
*وأنهم مصابون بهستريا دينية* ... وقريبون من الجنون ... 
*وأنهم غير واقعيين* ... يهربون من واقع الحياة ومسئولياتها ... 
*وأنهم معقدون نفسياً* ... إذ يميلون للانعزال عن المجتمع ولا يشتركون في لهوه وخمره وحفلاته ... 

   وقد صدق معلمنا الأنبا انطونيوس حين قال:- 
   "كما أن السذج وغير المعلمين، يستهزئون بالعلوم، ويرفضون الاستماع إلى شئ منها، لأن المعرفة تفضح جهلهم ... *لهذا يودون أن يكون الكل جهلاء مثلهم".*
   هكذا أيضاً المنحلون في حياتهم وأخلاقهم لهم شوق عظيم *أن يكون* *الكل أشر منهم* ... *ظانين أنهم بهذا يجدون عذرا لأنفسهم* باعتبار أن الأشرار كثيرون". 
*مسكين هذا الإنسان الطبيعي ...*
   أنه حقا سيتمتع بهذه الحياة ... لكنه سيدفع الضريبة الباهظة لهذه الملذات إذ يدفع آلاما وعدم سلام ... علاوة على أنه سيحرم من التمتع بالأبدية لأنه لم يحصل على جنسيتها ... ولم ينل الطبيعة الروحية التي تتذوق حلاوة الملكوت.  

*2- الإنسـان الروحـي:*
   "الذي يستطيع أن يسلك في الطريق الصالح ... هو ذلك الإنسان الذي * جرت في داخله مفاعيل الروح القدس *... فحصل على الطبيعة الروحية وصار شريكا للطبيعة الإلهية." (2بط4:1).
*   واختبر في أعماقه اختبار التحول الجذري من الطبيعة الجسدية الفاسدة إلى الطبيعة الروحية الصالحة.*

   وذاق نعمة الرب، فانحصرت كل آماله وأمياله، وعواطفه وحبه، وحياته وأبديته في *شخص المسيح*، ولسان حالة يقول مع المرنم:-
سـباني بحبه سبياً عميق           فما عدت عنه أطيق انفصال 
عزيز علي وأغلى صديق                   يشاركني ظرفي في كل حال 

ويقول مع بولس الرسول "لي الحياة هي المسيح". (فى21:1).
   ويختبر ما اختبرته عروس النشيد حين قالت:
"اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كخاتم على ساعدك لأن المحبة قوية كالموت. الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب، مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها، إن أعطى الإنسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقار"!. (نش6:8،7). 


*ثانياً: طريـق كـرب*
   أو هكذا يبدو أمام الجسدانيين إذ لا يجدون فيه مجالاً لشهواتهم وملذاتهم وأطماعهم ومجونهم … لذلك قال عنه رب المجد "ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدى للحياة وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه". (مت14:7). 
   فالكثيرون يجدون فيه طريقاً كربا فيفضلون عليه الطريق الواسع، أما القلة الروحانية فتجد  فيه عكس ذلك تماماً ... تراه طريقاً بهيجا ومسرا ... إذ فيه مصدر سعادتهم ... وسر هنائهم شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ... من أجل هذا قال الرب "أسالوا ... أين هو الطريق الصالح وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم". (أر16:6).
   فبالنسبة للروحانيين تتحول كربة هذا الطريق إلى راحة وضيقته إلى رحابة، وأحزانه إلى بهجة وسعادة ... أنه طريق فطامة الجسد ... وانطلاق الروح. 

*ثالثاً: طريـق القيـم*
   القيم السامية سواء كانت روحية أم أخلاقية. وقد تجد بين الجسدانيين بعض القيم الفاضلة ولكنها لا تتعدى منسوبا معينا من بعض القيم الأخلاقية، متأرجحة ومتذبذبة كيفما يتفق … أما الطريق الروحي فهو :  
        §          طريق الكمال، فقد قـال المرنم "الله طريقه كامل … يصير طريقي كاملاً" (مز30:18-32).
        §          طريق الاستقامة، كما يقول أشعياء النبي "طريق الصديق استقامته".(أش7:26).
        §          طريق الحكمة، إذ يقول الرب "أريتك طريق الحكمة" (أم11:4).
        §          طريق الحق، يقول المرنم "طريق الكذب أبعد عنى ... اخترت طريق الحق". (مز30:119).
        §          طريق النور، كما يقول سليمان الحكيم أما سبيل الصديقين فكنور مشرق يتزايد وينير إلى النهار الكامل". (أم18:4).
   §    طريق الطهارة والنقاوة، إذ يقول المرنم "من يصعد إلى جبل الرب ومن يقوم في موضع قدسه؟ الطاهر اليدين والنقى القلب". (مز3:24،4). هذه القيم وغيرها الكثير قد تركزت في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح لذلك قال "أنا هو الطريق" (يو6:14) ومن يأخذ المسيح في حياته ويسمح له أن يسكن فيه بروحه ليملأ كيانه يجد نفسه سائراً في هذا الطريق تلقائياً.


*رابعاً: طريق المجد*
   إلى أين هذا الطريق؟ 
   يبدأ هذا الطريق من مدينة الهلاك والخراب، ليعبر وادي الآلام، في برية قاحلة وأرض يابسة ناشفة بلا ماء ليصل في الختام إلى المجد الأبدي *…* إلى مدينة النور *…* إلى الميراث الذي لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل *…* إلى المدينة التي لها الأساسات *…* إلى البهاء غير المنطوق به *…* إلى مجال الرب وحضرته البهية *…* إلى شمس ساطعة بلا مغيب ... إلى محفل ملائكة *…* إلى كنيسة أبكار *…* إلى الله ديان الجميع *…* إلى أرواح أبرار مكملين *…* إلى وسيط العهد الجديد يسوع *…* (عب22:12-24).
   ما أجمل أنشودة السائرين في هذا الطريق *…* عندما يرددون مع المرنم.. إني دائما معك ... أمسكت بيدي اليمنى ... برأيك تهديني ... وبعد إلى مجد تأخذني ... من لي في السماء؟ *…* ومعك لا أريد شيئاً في الأرض *…* (مز13:73-25).
   اسلكي إذن يا نفسي في الطريق الصالح لتتمتعي بالراحة *…* وليقود الرب خطواتك إلى مواطن السلام.








​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

*الفصل الثاني*

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*دعوة للتوبة*​*افتحي لي يا أختي يا حبيبتي يا حمامتي يا كاملتي لأن رأسي امتلأ من الطل وقصصي من ندى الليل. (نش2:5)*​













*1-    **يسوع يحبك ...*
*2-    **هل يبغضك الله ...*
*3-    **هل يقبلك الله ...*
​​​​​*[1] يسـوع يحبـك*​
*بيـن اللصـوص.*
   يحكى في التاريخ الكنسي أن *القديس يوحنا الرسول* عهد إلى أسقف كنيسة أفسس برعاية *أحد الشباب* الذي تاب حديثا. وبعد زمان عاد وسأل الأسقف عن هذا الشاب فعلم أنه ترك حياة التوبة واصبح رئيسا لعصابة لصوص ... فذهب إليه القديس وعندما رآه الشاب انطلق هاربا، فركض خلفه القديس صارخا "ارحم شيخوختي ... *لا زال يسوع يحبك"* فتوقف الشاب وسقط أمام القديس باكيا وكانت توبة بلا رجوع.
   أخي العزيز أن يسوع البار يحبك، فقد جاء ليدعو الخطاة إلى التوبة (مت13:9) ألم يطلب من أجل صالبيه بكل حب قائلاً: "يا أبتاه أعفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو24:22).  
   ألم يخاطب اللص المجرم الذي تاب في اللحظات الأخيرة قائلاً: له "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو43:23).
   فيسوع يحبك كما أحب المرأة الخاطئة وغفر خطاياها (لو7) وكما أحب المرأة التي أمسكت في زنا ولم يدينها (يو8).
   يسوع المحب جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة (تى15:1).
   وهو لم يأت ليهلك بل ليخلص ما قد هلك (مت11:18). 

** قال أحد الأباء:*
    آه لو علم الخاطئ أن كل ذنوبه مع تعدياته وضعفاته هي *موضع* *إشفاق الله*.ومحل عفوه وسماحه ... 
   وأنها مهما تعاظمت وتفاقمت فلا يمكن أن تصد قلبه ... أو تطفيء رحمته ... أو تعطل حبه ولا إلى لحظة واحدة ... 

   آه لو علم الخاطئ ذلك ... لما تمسك بخطيته ورضى بالظلام والتمس البعد عن الله كحاجز يغطى خجله عن رؤية وجه الله الذي يتودد إليه ويناديه ... فليتك إذن يا أخي تثق في محبة الرب لك شخصيا برغم آثامك فيكون ذلك حافزا لك على حياة التوبة ...  
​​*[2] هل يبغضك الله*​
*شـاب يائـس:*
   تقدم شاب نحيل البدن غائر العينين إلى شيخ قديس مختبر وقال له في صوت خفيض حزين: "لقد انتهى الأمر فأنا متأكد أن الله قد كرهني وأبغضني بسبب خطاياي وكثرة أدناسي، وقد ضاقت بي الدنيا، وملأ اليأس قلبي"
   فأجابه الشيخ بكل هدوء في حكمة الروح وقال له "يا إبني إن الله لا يبغض الإنسان وإنما يبغض الخطية ذاتها، ويخشى على الإنسان منها فهي تسبب له الشقاء في دنياه والعذاب في آخرته".

*بغضـة الله للخطيـة:*
   اسمع يا أخي قول الرب "أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم" (مز7:45). ولاحظ قول الطوباوي بولس الرسول "إن غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم" (رو18:1).

*محبـة الله للخطاة: *
   لقد كان يسوع "محبا للعشأرين والخطاه" (مت19:11) وكثيرا ما تحنن على خطاه وقبلهم وغفر خطاياهم أمثال: السامرية وزكا والمرأة الخاطئة والعشار واللص ولقد صرح قائلاً: "لم آت لأدعو أبرارا بل خطاة إلى التوبة." (مت13:9). 
فاطمأنت نفس الشاب وعاوده الرجاء ولمع أمامه الأمل وتثبت إيمانه. 

* ومن أقوال أحد الآباء في هذا الصدد ما يلي: 
   (الخاطى يظن أن الخطية تمنعه عن طلب الله، مع أنه بسبب هذه الخطية نزل المسيح يطلب الإنسان ... 
   لم تعد الخطية قادرة أن تفصل الخاطى عن الله بعد أن أرسل ابنه، ودفع الثمن، كل الثمن، على الصليب ... ولكن هو خوف الخاطى وحياؤه ووهمه الكاذب، الذي يخفى جنب المسيح المجروح، الذي فيه يمكن أن يتطهر العالم كله عدة مرات ...). 

فثق يا عزيزي أن الله يحبك ويشفق عليك من مرار الخطية. 
​​*[3] هل يقبلك الله*​
   ربما تتساءل يا أخي قائلاً: هل يقبلني الله رغم ما ارتكبت من أدناس؟
الإجابة: *نعم وبكل تأكيد.* فقد صرح رب المجد قائلاً: "من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً." (يو37:6). 

*نفـس تائبـة.*
   سمع أحد الرهبان عن فتاة قد انحرفت وفتحت بيتها للخطية فذهب إليها واستطاع بنعمة الله أن يرجعها إلى عقلها فتابت وخرجت معه في الحال قاصدين ديراً للرهبان. أمسى عليهما الوقت وباتـا في الطريق، وعندما استيقظ الراهب للصلاة إذ به يجد الفتاة جثة بلا روح فطالب الرب أن يكشف له أمرها ومصيرها. وإذ بالرب يعلن له بأن توبتها قد قبلت منذ أن كانت في بيت الخطية* لحظـة ندامتها*. فشكر الرب على حنانه وغفرانه.
*   يسوع مستعد أن يقبلك،* بل أنه يسـر ويفرح برجوعك إليه، فقد صرح الرب على لسان حزقيال النبي قائلاً: "هل مسرة أسر بموت الشرير ألا برجوعه عن طرقه فيحيا." (حز13:18). 
   ألم يطمئنا يسوع بمثل الابن الضال موضحاً كيف استقبل الأب ابنه بكل فرح وحنان رغم كل ما فعل ... وفي غمرة الفرح بعودته نسى كل شئ ... وعزفت موسيقى التهليل ... وأقيمت وليمة التكريم. 
 أخي ألم يعلنها يسوع صريحة إذ قال *"هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب* أكثر من تسعة وتسعين باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبة." (لو7:15). 
   v   من الأقوال المأثورة لأب روحاني هذه الأنشودة العذبة ... *(يالعظمة فقر الخاطى ... ففقر الخاطى الشديد هو وحده الذي يستنزف غنى المسيح *في ثقة، كثقة الطفل الجائع حينما يستنزف اللبن من ثدي أمه. حقاً بدون الخاطئ لا نفهم محبة المسيح، لأن المسيح: 
      ¨        لا يغنى غنياً ... 
      ¨        ولا يشبع شبعاناً ... 
      ¨        ولا يبرر باراً ... 
      ¨        ولا يفدى مقتدراً ... 
      ¨        ولا يطلب موجوداً ... 
 فمن كان فقيراً أو جائعاً أو خاطئاً أو ساقطاً أو جاهلاً فهو ضيف السيد المسيح.
     فإن أقبلت إليه الآن لا يخرجك خارجاً، *هو مستعد أن يقبلك ويفرح بتوبتك.*






*الفصل الثالث*​​​










​



*نـداء التـوبة *

*ناد بصوت عال لا تمسك **…**  اخبر شعبي بتعديهم. (أش1:58)*​













*1-    **الصوت اللطيف.*
*2-    **الصوت المخيف.*
*3-    **اسمع صوت الله.*


​​​*[1] الصوت اللطيف *​
   يرسم لنا سفر نشيد الأنشاد صوراً رائعة *لرقة يسوع، بقلبه الحنان، وصوته اللطيف* ... 
   بقصص مبتلة من ندى الليل يقف في رقة أقرب ما تكون إلى الخجل ويقول لعروسه "افتحي لي يا حبيبتي يا حمامتي يا كاملتي لأن رأسي امتلأ من الطل وقصصي من ندى الليل". (نس2:5).

  ومرة أخرى يطل إليها من الشباك بمحاجئ الصخر، وفي ابتسامة هادئة يقول "قومي يا حبيبتي يا جميلتي وتعالى. يا حمامتي في محاجئ الصخر في ستر المعاقل أريني وجهك، أسمعيني صوتك لأن صوتك لطيف ووجهك جميل." (نش13:2).     

*   كم كان لحب يسوع وحنانه أبلغ الأثر في عواطف العروس*، فقد خلب لبها،وسبى فؤادها ... فلم تتمالك نفسها ... وانطلق لسانها معبراً عن مشاعر قلبها فقالت: 
  "أنا لحبيبي وإلى اشتياقه ... تعال يا حبيبي لنخرج إلى الحقل ... ولنبت في القرى ... هنالك أعطيك حبي ... وأقبلك ولا يخزونني ... شماله تحت رأسي ويمينه تعانقني ... المحبة قوية كالموت ... لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب." (نش8:7).

   آه يا مبارك لو أنك سمعت صوت الحبيب ... اسمعه يقول "أنا واقف على الباب وأقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي." (رؤ20:3). 
*ليتك تفتح قلبك لتتمتع بعذوبة عشرته.*​
* [2] الصوت المخيف *​
*مـلك عنيـد:*
   كان ملك شرير يدعى منسي، وقد صنع الشر في عيني الرب لإغاظته، ويذكر الكتاب أن الله وجه إليه نداء التوبة بصوته اللطيف، ولكنه لم يتب إذ يقول "وكلم الرب منسي وشعبه فلم يصغوا" (2أخ10:33) 
 *فمن حنان الله ومحبته له وجه إليه قرعات عنيفة لكي يجذبه لحياة التوبة.* 
"فجلب الرب عليهم رؤساء الجند الذين لملك أشور فأخذوا منسي بخزامة وقيدوه بسلاسل نحاس وذهبوا به إلى بابل" (2أخ11:33).   

   بهذه المعاملة العنيفة تاب منسى إذ يقول الكتاب عنه "ولما تضايق طلب وجه الرب إلهه، وتواضع جداً أمام إله آبائه، وصلى إليه فاستجاب له وسمع تضرعه ورده إلى أورشليم  إلى مملكته" (2أخ12:33،13).

*   فعندما لا تُجدي طريقة اللطف مع الخاطئ يستخدم الرب بعض العنف* *ليحثه على التوبة* فقد يكون المرض صوتاً عنيفاً يستخدمه الله لرد خاطئ عن طريقه، وقد يستخدم وسائل أخرى كالاحتياج والفقر والمشاكل وقيام الأعداء، الفضائح كما فعل مع شمشون إذ سقط مع دليله، داود إذ سقط مع امرأة أوريا، أيوب إذ كان يعتز بالبر الذاتي. (أي1:29-51). 
   ويذكر الكتاب عنه صراحة أنه كان بارا في عيني نفسه. (أي23:1). 
   وبعد معاملة الله معه قال "أندم في التراب والرماد" (أي6:42).
   فليتك يا عزيزي تبدأ حياة التوبة قبل أن يستخدم معك الله صوته المخيف فأصغ لصوت الله اللطيف الآن لتتمتع بنعمة الغفران "ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الآثم أفكاره وليتب إلى الرب فيرحمه وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران." (أش7:55). 
​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

*[3] اسمع صوت الله*​​​   كتب المتنيح حبيب جرجس مدير الكلية الإكليريكية الأسبق في كتاب سر التقوى موضحاً أهمية سماع صوت الرب والاستجابة لندائه قائلاً "إذا دعاك الرب فاسمع صوته أصغ لأمره وبادر لملاقاته لأنك لا تحصل على الخلاص إلا إن أطعت صوته، إن الله يريد أن يخاطب قلبك فكن مستعداً دائماً لسماع صوته لا تقسي قلبك عند سماع صوته المفرح بل قل مع صموئيل "تكلم يارب لأن عبدك سامع". (أس9:3). ​
   كن كالشمع لينا قابلاً لصورة النعمة، ولا تكن قاسياً لا يؤثر فيك فعلها. 
   لا تفضل الإصغاء لصوت العالم وتصم أذنيك عن صوت يسوع ... 
   لا يغرك سراب العالم الخلاب فتصير أسيراً ذليلاً، *بل دس بقدميك كل شهواته، واعتبر غناه فقرا ومجده احتقار وعزه هوانا* ... 
   إن صوت الرب مفرح ولذيذ وسعيد من يسمعه ويطيعه "إني اسمع ما يتكلم به الرب، لأنه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه ولأتقيائه." 0مز8:85). 
   فليتك يا عزيزي * تميل أذنك، وتفتح قلبك لسماع صوت الحبيب.  *




























​​​*الفصل الرابع*​​​​​​​​​​​​​*زمان التوبـة*​*"وأعطيتها زمانا لكي تتوب" (رؤ21:2)*​*ما دمنا في هذا العالم فلننتبه بكل قلبنا عن الشرور التي صنعناها بالجسد ليخلصنا الرب مادام لنا زمان التوبة، فإذا خرجنا من العالم لم يبق لنا أن نعترف أو نتوب.*​*[القديس أكليمنضس الروماني]*​








*1-    **للتوبة زمان *
2-    *فرصة ذهبية *
3-    *فات الأوان*









*[1] للتوبـة زمـان*​
*   إن من حنان الرب ولطفه أن يترك للخاطئ فرصة للتوبة قبل أن يأتي زمان لا تنفع فيه التوبة،* ولا تقبل فيه الدموع، كما كتب الوحي عن عيسو إذ قال "لما أراد أن يرث البركة رفض إذ *لم يجد للتوبة مكانا مع أنه طلبها بدموع"*. (عب17:12). 
   ولهذا يقول الرب عن إيزابيل المرأة الزانية "أعطيتها زماناً لكي تتوب عن زناها ولم تتب". (رؤ21:2). 
    فاذكر يا أخي أنه "من إحسانات الرب أننا لم نفن". (مراثى22:3).  لازال الرب يعطيك زماناً لكي تتوب *فلماذا لا تنتهز الفرصة الآن*؟ إلى متى سيظل قلبك قاسياً؟ اسمع ماذا يقول الوحي "من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة." (رو5:52).  
   كم من قلوب تقست رغم صوت الله اللطيف وصوته العنيف داعياً إياهم للتوبة! إسمع ما يقوله الوحي عن جماعة القلوب المتقسية "أما بقية الناس الذين لم يقتلوا بهذه الضربات (أي الذين أعطاهم الرب فرصة أخرى للتوبة) فلم يتوبوا عن أعمال أيديهم ... ولا تابوا عن سحرهم ولا عن زناهم ولا عن سرقتهم." (رؤ20:9). و "جدفوا على اسم الله الذي له سلطان على هذه الضربات ولم يتوبوا ليعطوه مجداً." (رؤ9:16).  
   وأيضاً "جدفوا عل إله السماء من أوجاعهم ومن قروحهم (الصوت المخيف) ولم يتوبوا عن أعمالهم." (رؤ11:16).
   فأحذر يا عزيزي  أن تكون كواحد من هؤلاء بل ليتك *تنتهز الفرصة كي لا يضيع منك زمان التوبة*. 

*[2] فرصـة ذهبيـة *​
*السائح والتمثال: *
   رأى سائح تمثالاً لفتاة باسمة الثغر يعلو هامتها غرة كثيفة من الشعر الذهبي وتقف على أطراف أصابعها في تحفز للانطلاق. ولشدة ما كانت دهشته عندما رأى رأسـها من الخلف فإذ بها خالية تماً من الشعر    (أي صلعاء) فتساءل عن فكرة هذا التمثال. فقيل له إنها *"الفرصة"* فهي دائماً باسمة الثغر لن ينتهرها وإن توانى عن اغتنامها، انطلقت مع الريح ولا يستطيع أن يمسكها.
   إنها الآن فرصة ذهبية يتيحها الرب لك لكي تتوب، إذ يقول هوشع  النبي  "إنه وقت لطلب الرب". (هو12:10). 
   ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "الله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضياً عن أزمنة الجهل". (أع30:17). 
   اغتنم الفرصة يا أخي وتب الآن فربما لا تتاح لك فرصة أخرى لطلب الرب مثل هذه، قل له ارحمني يارب واغفر خطاياي وثق أنه *يسمع أنات القلب ويفرح برجوع الخاطئ*، فهو الذي يقول "في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاصي أعنتك. هو ذا الآن وقت مقبول،      "هو ذا يوم خلاص". (3كو2:6). 

*[3] فـات الأوان*​
   يذكر الكتاب المقدس عن عيسو أخي يعقوب إبن أبينا إسحق أنه استهتر بشرف ألبكورية وباعها من أجل أكلة عدس وعندما أراد أن يرث البركة رفض ولم يحصل عليها *…* لماذا ؟ 

   يقول الكتاب "إذ لم يجد للتوبة مكاناً مع أنه طلبها بدموع." (عب17:12). 
   لقد فات ميعاد التوبة يا عيسو ‍‍‍!! 
   عشت مستبيحاً ومستهيناً ومستهتراً ... واليوم يستيقظ ضميرك أيها المسكين *ولكن بعد فوات الأوان*.
   وأسوق لك مثلا آخر ذكره السيد المسيح وهو:- 
 * العذارى الجاهلات:  *
لقد استيقظن أخيراً فوجدن آنياتهن فارغة، أما الحكيمات فيقول الرب "جاء العريس والمستعدات دخلن معه إلى العرس وأغلق الباب" (مت10:25-12).

   وذهبت الجاهلات ليبتعن زيتاً ... ولكن هيهات ... فقد رجعن وقرعن  على الباب ... ولكن بعد فوات الأوان إذ قد دخل العريس وأغلق الباب. 
   كم أخشى يا عزيزي أن تكون مستهتراً في حياتك غير عابئ بصوت المسيح الذي يدعوك للتوبة ... ولكن لابد وأن يستيقظ ضميرك في الأبدية بعد فوات الأوان ...  
 *طالما أنت في الحياة فإن الفرصة أمامك  ... فتب الآن لأنك لا تعرف متى تترك هذه الحياة. *​*صـلاة توبـة**: *​
   ليتك يا عزيزي ترفع قلبك الآن وأنت تقرأ هذا الكتاب. توقف عن القراءة وصلي الآن بهذه الكلمات:- 
    ربي وإلهي يسوع أقر أمامك بأنني عشت مستهيناً بكلامك، صانعاً مشيئة جسدي، سائراً في طريق الخطية والشهوات، *لم اشعر بوجودك عندما كنت ارتكب الشر، *تعاميت عن أن أراك، وسددت آذاني عن أن أسمعك ... 

   وأشكرك ربي لأنك سمحت لي أن أقرأ هذا الكلام وأسمع صوتك، لإيقاظ ضميري قبل أن الفظ أنفاسي الأخيرة، وقبل أن أوارى التراب ... وقبل أن أقف في يوم الدينونة حيث لا مجال للتوبة ... 

   فالآن يارب، يامن أتيت لتخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا *اقبل توبتي واغفر خطيتي*. لأجل دم صليبك ... ارحمني، و*أشكرك لأنك قبلتني* ... واسمعني عندما أناديك بدالة البنين قائلاً أبانا الذي في السموات ... 
   توجه في أقرب فرصة إلى أب اعترافك وقر أمامه بخطاياك، لتنال حِلاّ، وتستطيع أن تتناول من جسد الرب ودمه لمغفرة الخطايا.​​​​​​​​












​​​​​​​​​​​*الفصل الخامس *

​​​​​​​​​​​​​*طريـق التوبـة *

[الرب صالح ومستقيم لذلك يعلم الخطاة الطريق]​(مز8:25)​










1-     طريق العودة.
2-     تبكيتات الروح.
3-     محاسبة النفس.
4-     طلبة في انسحاق.
5-     إقرار واعتراف. 
6-    راية الأمان. 
7-                ثقة الإيمان.



*[1] طريـق العـودة*​​
*   + طريق العودة هو  طريق التوبة.*
*   + *فالتوبة هي الرجوع ... *الرجوع إلى حضن يسوع.*
*   + *بما أن طريق الخطية هو الابتعاد عن مجال النعمة وحضرة الرب، والانفصال عن بيت الآب، والرحيل إلى كورة الخنازير والأدناس والشهوات. *فالتوبة هي يقظة ضمير، وانتباهة روحية، وتقرير مصير ... هي بغضة للشر بعد مرارة نفس من جراء الخطية، هي اشتياق قلبي للعودة إلى موطن الراحة والسعادة ... *هي اتخاذ الخطوات العملية والإيجابية ووضع القدم على الطريق إلى بيت الآب. 

*الابن الضال*
   لعل من أروع الأمثلة التي ذكرها الرب يسوع. موضحاً معنى التوبة هو مثل الابن الضال". (لو11:15-32). 

   هذا الابن الذي أبغض الحياة في بيت أبيه واشتاق أن يعيش في حرية توهمها ... فأخذ ماله. وانطلق إلى كورة بعيدة وبذره بعيش مسرف ... وأخيراً إجتاح ... فتذكر بيت أبيه ... وقال "أقوم وارجع إلى أبي" إنها نقطة الانطلاق من سجن الخطية ... عندما فكر في العودة ... ولم يقتصر الأمر عند حد التفكير والاشتياق بل اتخذ الخطوة الإيجابية "فقام وجاء إلى أبيه". (لو20:25). 


*عـودة سـاقطة:*
   بذكر تاريخ الكنيسة أن عائلة مؤمنة مكونة من أبوين وإبن وابنة وبعد موت الأبوين *…* انطلق الابن إلى الدير وترهب *…* وتركت الفتاة حياة النعمة إلى الفجور *…* سمع أخوها الراهب بخبرها، فأسرع إليها متخفياً، فظنت المسكينة أنه راهب غريب قصدها لغاية دنسه *…* ولكن الراهب ركع منتحباً ورفع صلاة حارة أمام العلي ليوقظ ضميرها ويبكتها على الخطية *…**وذاب قلب الفتاة أمام حرارة هذه الصلاة **…* وتذكرت حياتها الأولي، وجمال عيشة النعمة، وسعادة حياة القداسة *…* فقالت للراهب لقد ذكرتني بحياة أبوي القدسين وسيرة أخي الراهب *…* أنه يشبهك كثيراً *…* وعندها كشف لها عن ذاته، ارتمت عند قدميه باكية، *فطمأنها وعمق لها المحبة. وكانت هذه اللحظة نقطة تحول للعودة إلى حياتها الأولى إلى أحضان الرب. *لتسلك في نور العلي. 
​​*[2] تبكيتات الروح*​
   تبدأ التوبة ياعزيزى في حياة الإنسان عندما يبكته الروح القدس على خطاياه فيستيقظ ضميره ويندم على حياته التي قضاها في الخطية. وأضع أمامك ياعزيزى بعض الأشخاص والجماعات التي وقعت تحت تبكيت الروح فندمت وتابت. 
*+ نبي يتبكت*
   داود النبي بعد أن سقط في خطية الزنا، *بكته صوت الرب على لسان ناثان النبي*، ولذلك نسمعه يعبر عن ندامته قائلا "بدموعي أذوب فراشي" (مز6:6) ويقول أيضاً "صارت لي دموعي خبزاً." (مز3:42) وأيضاً "مزجت شرابي بدموعي." (مز9:102).
*إنها دموع التوبة والندامة على فعلته الشنعاء ..*
*+ رسول يبكي*
   معلمنا بطرس الرسول بعدما أنكر السيد المسيح *يقع تحت تبكيت الروح* عندما نظر إليه يسوع نظرة أيقظت ضميره وعندئذ "خرج إلى خارج وبكي بكاء مراً." (لوو62:22). 

*+ قلوب تنخس*
   في يوم الخمسين عندما وقف بطرس الرسول ليلقي عظته النارية الملتهبة بالروح القدس *دخل السامعون مجال التبكيت* أيضاً ويقول عنهم الكتاب المقدس "فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم وقالوا لبطرس ولسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع أيها الرجال الأخوة. فقال لهم بطرس: توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس." (أع37:2،38).  

 *ليتك تترك فرصة للروح القدس ليكشف لك عن خطاياك الخفية التي استطعت أن تخفيها عن كثيرين ولكنها مكشوفة أمام عيني الرب *... قل للرب "اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي امتحني واعرف أفكاري. وانظر إن كان في طريق باطل واهدني طريقاً أبدياً." (مز23:139). 

   وعندما يبكتك الروح على خطية، *قل للرب اغفرها لي يا سيدي وانزعها من قلبي حتى لا أعود إليها ولا أنطق بها. *

*   * ويسوع مستعد أن يغفر ويصفح وينزع كل أثم.*

*[3] محاسـبة النفـس *​
   اجلس يا عزيزي مع نفسك في خلوة هادئة، وامسك قلماً وورقة وحاسب نفسك بدقة منذ أن كنت طفلاً صغيراً. *ابدا من حدود الذاكرة، في الأفق البعيد، وتدرج مع الأيام والسنين، كل ما تذكره من خطاياك واحدة فواحدة لا تتغاضى عن أصغر الخطايا، ولا تستهن بها. لا تحاول أن تخفى شيئاً، بل كن صريحاً جداً مع نفسك. حتى الأمور التي تشك إن كانت خطية أم لا *…* اكتبها أيضاً على اعتبار أنها شبه شـر،* والوصية تقول "إمتنعوا عن كل شبه شر." (أتس22:5). 
ولتسهيل محاسبة النفس أضع أمامك أربعة مقاييس رئيسية كاشفة هي:- 

*1- الطهارة:* تقول الوصية "إحفظ نفسك طاهراً." (اتى22:5). فتش في أعماق نفسك عبر السنين، وأكتب الخطايا التي فعلتها ولا تتفق مع الطهارة سواء كانت بالفكر أو الفعل أو ببقية الحواس …

*2- التواضع:* يوصى الكتاب قائلاً: "تسربلوا بالتواضع." (1بط5:5). 
·            افحص نفسك لتكشف كبرياءها وغرورها وحب ظهورها …
·            كم مرة تفاخرت بذكائك، وتفوقك على الناس، وأنك تفهم أكثر منهم؟
·            كم مرة سفهت آراء محدثيك؟
·            كم مرة احتقرت الآخرين؟
·            كم مرة تكلمت عن نفسك وحاولت أن تلفت النظر إليك، وتجذب إهتمام الكل بك.

4-        *المحبـة:* تقول الوصية "أحبوا بعضكم بعضاً." (1بط22).
·            فهل تحب أعداءك؟ وكل الذين يسيئون إليك؟.
·            وهل تصلى من أجلهم؟
·            وهل تحب أن كل الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون؟.
·            هل توصل لهم كلمة الله ومحبة المسيح لتنقذ حياتهم من الهلاك الأبدي؟
·            هل تحب الله من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك؟.

*4- الأمـانـة:* يقول الرب "كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك أكليل الحياة" (رؤ10:2).
·            هل أنت أمين في وقتك الذي تقضيه مع الله؟
·            وهل أنت أمين فيما لله؟ بمعنى هل تعطيه عشور مالك؟.
·            وهل أنت أمين في قراءة كلمة الله؟.
·            وهل أنت أمين في ممارسة وسائط النعمة؟.
·            هل أنت أمين فيما للناس؟ أمين على أموالهم؟ هل سرقت شيئا من أحد؟ هل بذرت أموالك بعيش مسرف فيما لا يفيد؟.
·            هل أنت أمين في كلامك؟ تكذب أحيانا؟ هل تبالغ في كلامك؟.
·            هل أنت أمين مع زوجتك؟ ألا تخونها؟ وهل أنتِ أمينة مع زوجك؟. 
·            هل أنت أمين في عملك؟.
·            هل أنت أمين في مذاكرتك؟.  

   بعد أن تدون إجابات دقيقة عن كل ذلك ضعها أمام الرب وأزرف دموع الندامة والتبكيت … ثم خذها لأبيك في الاعتراف … شهادة قوية حقيقية واعترف بها لتنال الغفران وتتمتع بسلام يسوع الذي يفوق كل عقل.

*[4] طلبـة في انسحـاق*​
*   عندما تكتشف النفس حقارتها وخطاياها تخزى وتخجل،* وتقف مع العشار كما يصفة الكتاب ويقول "وقف من بعيد لا يشاء أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء (شاعراً بالخزى) بل قرع على صدره (شاعراً بالندامة) قائلا: "اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ" (لو13:8).  

   وفي الكتاب المقدس أمثلة عديدة لنفوس نادمة وطلبات منسحقة أضع أمامك بعضاً منها:-
*   1- عزرا:* يقف أمام الرب وقد شعر بخطية شعبه وخزيهم ويقول *"اللهم* *إني أخجل وأخزي من أن أرفع يا إلهي وجهي نحوك* لأن ذنوبنا قد كثرت فوق رؤوسنا وآثامنا تعاظمت إلى السماء، منذ أيام آبائنا نحن في أثم عظيم إلى هذا اليوم … " (عز6:9). 

 *2- دانيال:* يقول  "وصليت إلى الرب إلهي واعترفت وقلت أيها الرب الإله العظيم المهوب حافظ العهد والرحمة لمحبيه وحافظي وصاياه. أخطأنا وأثمنا وعملنا الشر وتمردنا وحدنا على وصاياك وعن أحكامك. لك يا سـيد البر. وأما لنا فخزى الوجوه." (دانيال4:9،5). 

 *3- المرأة الخاطئة:* لقد جاءت للسيد وهو متكئ في بيت الفريسي ولم تستطيع أن تقف أمامه بل وقفت في خزي من *ورائه باكية وبللت قدميه بالدموع*. ولهذا قال لها "مغفورة لك خطاياك إيمانك قد خلصك. إذهبى بسلام". (لو48:7،50). 

    ليتك يا عزيزي الآن تمثل أمام الرب في *انسحاق وانكسار قلب *طالباً غفران خطاياك، ولا بد أن يستجيب الرب. 







​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

*[5] إقـرار واعتـراف*​
   يقول سليمان الحكيم "من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن  يقر بها ويتركها يرحم" (أم13:28). 

   فلكي تكون توبتك مقبولة لا بد من *الإقرار بالخطية أمام الرب وأمام الكنيسة ممثلة في وكيل سرائر الله*. فاختر لنفسك مرشداً روحياً من بين كهنة الكنيسة، *رجلاً* *مختبراً حتى يستطيع أن يقودك في الطريق، *واسمع ما يوصي به الرب على لسان بولس الرسول "أطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا لأنهم يسهرون لأجل نفوسكم لأنهم سوف يعطون حسابا" (عب17:13). 

 *قرار داود*: عندما سقط داود في خطية الزنا والقتل، وتخدر ضميره ونسي الأمر، أرسل له الرب ناثان النبي الذي قال له "لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه" (2صم9:13)  "فقال لناثان قد أخطأت إلى الرب.  فقال ناثان لداود، الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت" (2ص13:12). فقد أقر داود بخطيته أمام الرب على يد ناثان النبي فسمع من فمه صوت الغفران. 
*   إقرار الشعب أمام يوحنا المعمدان:* يقول الكتاب "خرج إليه جميع كورة اليهودية وأهل أورشليم واعتمدوا جميعهم منه معترفين بخطاياهم". (مر5:1). 
*  وأمام الرسل:* يسجل الكتاب في سفر الأعمال قائلاً: "وكان  كثيرون من اللذين آمنوا يأتون *مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم**" (أع18:16). *
*   فليتك يا عزيزي تكاشف أب اعترافك بكل شئ ليرشدك. *

*[6] رايـة الأمـان*​
*   إن الصليب يا عزيزي هو راية الأمان خفاقة بالمحبة كما عبرت عروس النشيد "علمه فوقى محبة*" (نش4:2). 

          ·        فإن شعرت بثقل خطاياك وتبكت عليها …
*          ·        *إن شعرت بالندامة على السنين التي أكلها الجراد …
*          ·        *إن تأسفت في قلبك على العمر الذي انقضى في الملاهي والخطية …
*          ·        *إن كنت تريد أن تتخلص من الشعور بالذنب الذي يقلق ضميرك..
*          ·        *إن كنت تبغي أن تحصل على الغفران ورضى الله عليك …

*   فارفع نظرك إلى الصليب لترى يسوع الحبيب معلقا ...  باسطا ذراعيه، مرحبا بقدومك، واسمع همسات حبه إذ يشفع قائلا: "اغفر له يا أبتاه ..."*

   يسوع مات لأجلى ولأجلك ولأجل كل نفس شقية نظيرنا …
   يسوع بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات على الصليب لأجلنا 
   لقد مات البار عوض الأشرار …
   لقد صالحنا بموته مع الآب القدوس …
   لقد احتمل العار والهوان ليعطينا البر والكرامة …
   لقد سال دمه على الصليب ليطهرنا من كل خطية …
   ليتك إذن يا مبارك تركع تحت الصليب ليرش قلبك بدماه ويطهرك بالتمام …

*   إن احتميت في الصليب والجنب المطعون نجوت من الغضب الآتي: *"لا شئ من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس بالجسد بل حسب الروح" (رو1:8). 

   قال أحد الآباء [ *ليس على الخاطئ أن يتلفت ليلتمس قوة من ذاته أو واسطة غير دم المسيح ليدخل بها إلى الله* ليجد العزاء والمغفرة، لئلا يهين حب الله ورحمته الفائقة. وله في كل قديسى الكنيسة وتائبيها عونا في قدومه … ] 
​*[7] ثقـة الإيمـان*​   على الإنسان التائب أن يثق بقلبه وعقله وجوارحه *في محبة الله له* *شخصياً* وفدائه لنفسه، وقبوله أمامه، وغفرانه لخطاياه، وتغطيته من آثامه، فمعلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "*لنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه"* (عب16:4). 
   قد يكون الإنسان تائباً ونادماً عن خطاياه وراغباً في أن يعيش مع المسيح … ورغم هذا لا يشعر بالفرح والسعادة والسلام … لماذا أنا حزين رغم أنى تائب؟ … ولماذا أنا مهزوم رغم عزيمتي على أن أعيش طاهراً؟ … السر يكمن في عدم الإيمان … لأنه "بحسب إيمانك يكون لك" (مت39:9). 

   "ويسجل الكتاب عن إبراهيم أنه *ولا بعدم إيمان ارتاب* في وعد الله بل تقوى بالإيمان معطياً مجداً لله وتيقن أن ما وعد به هو قادر أن يفعله أيضاً." (رو21:20). 
   ولذلك يقول معلمنا يعقوب "ليطلب بإيمان *غير مرتاب* البتة" لأن المرتاب يشبه موجاً من البحر تخبطه الريح وتدفعه فلا يظن ذلك الإنسان أنه ينال شيئاً من عند الرب. (يع6:1،7). 
*   فثق يا عزيزي وصدق أن يسوع يحبك ويقبلك ويمحو خطاياك في دمه، وأنه رفيق غربتك.ومصدر قوتك.* طالبه بثقة وعش إذن في غلبة على أساس أنك أخذت ما طلبته "كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه." (مت22:21).
 قال القديس يوحنا الدرجى: "الإيمان يمهد الطريق لنوال ما لم ننتظره أو نرجوه" …
   وقال أحد القديسين: "قد تأكد تماماً أن صلاته لن تستجاب! ومن هو هذا البائس؟ *هو الذي يصلي ولا يؤمن أنه سيحصل على جواب. *
   وقال القديس يوحنا الدمشقي: "وحتى إذا لم تأخذ طلبتك كما تود وترغب، حصلت على المنفعة، لأن عدم نوالك ما تشتهى، يفيد غالباً أنك *نلت أحسن مما اشتهيت"* 
  وقال قديس آخر: "أهم شئ في الصلاة يجب أن نجاهد من أجله،* هو أن يكون لنا فيها إيمان حي* واضح بالله. *نتصوره واقفاً أمامنا وفينا* نسأله كل ما نريد باسم يسوع المسيح وقوة الروح القدس. 
*   نسأله ببساطة بلا أدنى أثر للشك*… وفي لحظة نحظى بأمور عجيبة وكبيرة للغاية، بإشارة الصليب وما تفعله من غرائب مدهشة. 
*خاطب الرب بهذا الكلام:*
يا إلهي: ها حياتي كلها مكشوفة أمامك. فأنت تعلم نجاستي وكبريائي. 

·       أنت ترى يارب عدم محبتي للآخرين وفتور محبتي لك …
·   لا أستطيع يارب أن أنكر عدم أمانتي … ولكن أعلم يارب أن عدم أمانتي لا يبطل أمانتك بل تظل أميناً إلى الأبد لا تنكر نفسك …
    أنا جئت إليك يا محب الخطاة لتغفر آثامي وتتغاضى عن خطاياي …
   طهر قلبي … قدس حواسي …
   افطمني عن العالم …
   أشبعني بدسم حبك …
   اغمرني بنعمتك …
   امتلكني بجملتي …
*الفصل السادس*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*معطلات التوبة *​[بالحقيقة يا أولادي إن نفسي لمندهشة وروحي منزعجة لأننا أعطينا كلنا الحرية أن نكون قديسين ونحن بعمانا سكرنا بأوجاع هذا العالم]​                                                   (القديس أنطونيوس) ​​






​​1- الذات ..   ​​2- صغر السن ..​​3- المشغولية ..       ​​4- الحرمان ..​​5- الخوف من الفشل ..        ​​6- التأجيل .. ​​​​​*[1] الـذات*​
   إن أكبر معطل يقف في طريق التوبة، ذاتك أنت، في كل صورها من كبرياء وغرور وحب ظهور وتمسكها بملذات العالم. 

   وفي الواقع الحياة مع المسيح هي القضاء على حياة الذات، والكثيرون لا يرغبون أن يموتوا عن ذواتهم، ولذلك تقف الذات كحجر عثرة في الطريق، كما يتضح من قول بعض الوجوديين.

   "وجود الله يلغى وجودنا، لذلك نحن نلغى وجود الله لتحقيق وجودنا." مساكين إنهم يفضلون حياة الذات عن الله، ومن أجل ذلك يحاولون أن ينكروا الشمس في رابعة النهار …

   عزيزي كم أخشى أن تقف ذاتك في طريق توبتك!!
   هل يقف كبرياؤك حائلا بينك وبين الحياة مع المسيح؟ 
   هل يقف عنادك عائقاً في طريق حياتك الروحية؟ 
   ليتك يا عزيزي تنكر ذاتك … تصلب ذاتك … تميت ذاتك … ليعيش المسيح فيك "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيِّ" (غل20:2).

*[2] صغـر السـن*​
   يهمس إبليس في آذان بعض الشباب قائلاً: "أنت ما زلت صغير السن فلماذا تتوب الآن.؟ يمكنك أن تنتظر سن الشيخوخة أو قرب الممات ثم تتوب … لماذا لا تترك لنفسك الفرصة لتتمتع بالحياة وملذاتها … ولماذا تحرم نفسك وتكبت غرائزك وأنت صغير!!".

*   وبكل أسف قد سقط العديد من الشباب ضحايا هذه الخدعة الشيطانية وهلكوا **…*

   وخطورة هذا التفكير تتخفى في بعض المغالطات يمكن كشفها ووضوحها فيما يلي:- 

 *المغالطة الأولي: هي الظن بان الموت لا يحدث إلا لكبار السن* ولذلك يؤجل البعض توبتهم إلى سن الشيخوخة … والواقع أن الموت لا يقتصر على سن معينة فكم من أناس فارقوا الحياة في ربيع عمرهم وفي عنفوان شبابهم إما بالسكة القلبية، أو سرطان الدم، أو في حوادث طريق …

* قصة طالب جامعي*
   كان في السنة الثالثة بكلية الطبجامعة القاهرة وعاد يوماً قبل ميعاده ولاحظت أمه أنه على غير طبيعته يبدو شاحب اللون مكمد الوجه … سألته: ماذا بك يا بني؟ …
-         بخير يا أماه فقط أشعر بدوخة وهزال.
   طلبت الأم طبيب العائلة، وبعد الكشف طلب إجراء عدة تحاليل طبية … وجاءت النتيجة … الأخطبوط السرطاني … وأشار الطبيب بسرعة إجراء عملية لتفريغ الأوعية الدموية من الدماء الملوثة لتوضع محلها دماء نقية … ونقل ولكن وحسرتاه … لقد كان رسول الموت أسرع من الأطباء … وهكذا انتهت قصة شاب في ربيع حياته …

   والأمثلة كثيرة من حولنا لانتقال شباب غض، فالموت لا يقتصر على كبار السن. 

*   المغالطة الثانية: تصوير الحياة مع الله إنها حرمان وكبت وتزمت وحزن:* وهذا عكس الواقع، فما أمتع الحياة مع المسيح وما أسعدها … إذ يعيش القلب خالياً من الصراعات النفسية التي تصحب الخطية دائماً إذ يقول الكتاب "الأشرار كالبحر المطرب لأنه لا يستطيع أن يهدأ وتقذف مياهه حمأة وطيناً، ليس سلام قال إلهي للأشرار". (أش2:57،21). 

   أما عن متعة الحياة مع المسيح فيقول داود النبي والملك: "يارب بقوتك يفرح الملك وبخلاصك كيف لإ يبتهج جداَ." (مز1:21). 

   ولهذا قال: "ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب. طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه." (مز8:34).

*   المغالطة الثالثة: الظن بأنك إذ رفضت التوبة الآن يمكنك أن تحصل عليها في أي وقت.*

   والحقيقة المرة أن كثيرين ممن رفضوا التوبة، جاءت عليهم أوقات تعذر فيها قبولهم لصوت الله. *إذ يكون القلب تحجر تماماً* أو انعدمت ثقتهم في إمكانية قبول الرب لتوبتهم. *وإما لفوات زمان التوبة* كما حدث مع عيسو إذ أنه "لما أراد أن يرث البركة رفض إذ لم يجد للتوبة مكانا مع أنه طلبها بدموع." (عب17:12). 
*   المغالطة الرابعة: أن هذا التفكير هو عملية استخفاف بالله:* والتوبة التي من هذا القبيل، توبة مزيفة، ليست نابعة من قلب أحب المسيح، وحياة القداسة، وإنما هي توبة خوف من العقاب، فهي ليست توبة حقيقية سليمة.

   ولكن أذكر يا أخي الشاب *كم من شباب نظير سنك قد كرسوا حياتهم للرب وقد تمتعوا بالسعادة مع العلي *… ولم تعطلهم حياة الشباب ولا ميعه الصبا *من الحياة الجدية المقدسة مع الرب*، فكانوا كالكواكب إلى أبد الدهر … وصاروا شباب الأجيال قدوة  حسنة يحتذي بها. 

*أمثلة لذلك:*
*+ يوسف الطاهر* الذي رفض بقوة أن يتدنس مع امرأة سيده.
*+ ودانيال القوى* الذي أبى أن يعبد سوى الرب وجاهر بإيمانه.
*+ والثلاثة فتية* الذين لم يهابوا أمر الملك بل تمسكوا بإيمانهم.
*+ ومريم العذراء* مثال الطهر والنقاء. 
*+ وتيموثاوس* الشاب المتجند لخدمة الرب.
*+ هنري الإنجليزي وأخته* في شتاء 1971 زرت أسرة مؤمنة في قلب مدينة لندن، وكان الابن الأكبر يدعى هنري وهو طالب في الجامعة، وقد كان ملحداً لا يؤمن بوجود الله والحياة الأبدية … وسافر مع طلبة الجامعة في رحلة خارج إنجلترا وفي المعسكر اكتشف أنه الملحد الوحيد، فكان يقضى أوقاته في المدينة غارقاً في ملاهيها ويعود بعد منتصف الليل إلى المعسكر في أعلى الجبل …

فصرخ قائلاً: يارب يا من يعبدك الذين في المعسكر أنقذني … وكانت المعجزة وركع مسلماً حياته لله … وعندما عاد إلى بيته في لندن إذا به شخص آخر وانطلق هنري إلى مواخير الشباب الفاسد، وقد لبس زيهم وحلق شعره نظيرهم وعاش بينهم … وبعد أسبوع واحد عاد ومعه خمسة شبان وقد أنقذهم من الضياع … وهو الآن يعمل بقوة وأخته الطالبة الجامعية إذ رأت هذا التغيير، عاشت هي الأخرى للمسيح وبعد أن انتهت من دراستها الجامعية كرست حياتها لخدمة الرب. 

   ألا فلنتمثل بسيرة هؤلاء الأبطال القديسين.؟  



*[3] المشغولية *​
* حجة واهية يحاول أن يتخفى وراءها إبليس لتعطيل توبة الكثيرين.*

   لماذا لا تتوب يا أخي وتعيش مع الله؟.
   الإجابة السريعة … إني مشغول جداً.
   عزيزي دعني أهمس في أذنك … إنها محاولة تمويه.
   هل حقيقة أنت مشغول؟!. 
*   فكيف تجد وقتا للحفلات الساهرة *؟
 *ووقتا للأفلام السينمائية والتلفزيونية* ؟!!
 *ووقتا للمسارح والملاهي **…** ووقتاً للزيارات والمجاملات **…*إن الموضوع ليس المشغولية … وإنما هو أخطر من هذا …*هو عدم رغبة القلب الداخلية*…إن عدو الخير إبليس يغرقك في المشغوليات ليلهيك عن خلاص نفسك …

   ولكن ماذا سوف تفعل عندما تطلب نفسك منك؟ ألا تعلم يا عزيزي أن "العالم يمضي وشهوته" (ايو17:2) "وأن الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس" (جا11:2).

   ليتك الآن تواجه نفسك بصراحة … وتقبل الرب في حياتك *ليريح نفسك المتعبة، ويفرح قلبك الكئيب **…** أنه ينتظرك. *

[4] الحرمان​
*   ينظر البعض إلى حياة التوبة على أنها مجرد حرمان من متع الحياة وتقييد لحرية الإنسان. *ولهذا يرفضون التوبة.

 *والواقع أن ما يظنون أنه متعة ما هو إلا تخدير للضمير.* وسكر بخمر الخطية، وتجرع كأس سمها مميت. 

 *وما يتوهمون أنه حرية ما هو إلا قيود ذهبية وأربطة حريرية تأسر الإنسان في عبودية مرة،* فالكتاب المقدس يقول: "كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية." (يو34:8). 
*أخي: لماذا تنظر إلى التوبة على إنها مجرد حرمان. *

*   لماذا لا تنظر إلى المكاسب والأرباح التي تحصل عليها بالتوية* ... حقيقة بالتوبة ستحرم نفسك من المتعة الدنسة،* لكي تسعد الروح والنفس والجسد بعمق الشركة الطاهرة النقية* ...  
   في التوبة حرمان من مكاسب العالم الباطل …*لتغتني النفس بكنوز النعمة.*
   وفي التوبة حرمان من كل ما يسر الجهلاء، *وكسب لكل ما يسعد الحكماء *…

*   فإذا نظرنا إلى حياة التوبة نظرة إيجابية*، وجدنا فيها مكاسب لا تحصي … وأرباح باقية تدوم إلى أبد الدهور …

    يسهل من أجلها التخلي - اختيارياً - عن كل ملذات الخطية الوقتية، وأباطيل العالم الخادعة.


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

   لذلك يقول الكتاب عن موسى أنه "أبي (رفض) أن يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون، مفضلا بالأحرى أن يذل مع شعب الله على أن يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية.* حاسبا عار المسيح غنى أعظم من خزائن مصر لأنه كان ينظر إلى المجازاة."* (عب24:11-26). 

   ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يقول: "ما كان لي ربحا فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة بل *أنى أحسب كل شئ أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي* الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا *احسبها نفاية لكي اربح المسيح وأوجد فيه**." (فيلبى7:3-9). *

*[5] الخوف من الفشل *​
   عندما يفكر الإنسان تفكيراً جدياً في التوبة، *يبذل الشيطان كل جهده ليعطله*، فيهمس في أذنه قائلاً: "سوف تفشل وتسقط ولن تستطيع أن تحفظ نفسك طويلا، بل سوف ترجع إلى الخطية ثانية ويكون عقابك أشـر". 

   وقد يؤكد لك الأمر بأن يذكرك بعدة محاولات سابقة باءت بالفشل وانتهت بالسقوط. 
   وأمام هذه الأفكار الشيطانية ينخدع الإنسان ويرفض التوبة لذلك أريد أن أوضح لك بعض الأمور الهامة بخصوص هذا الموضوع:-  

*(أ) البداية والكمال: *
   لا تظن يا عزيزي أن بداية التوبة هي قمة الكمال المسيحي … فبالتوبة أنت دخلت في الطريق، ولست مطالباً أن تكون معصوماً من الخطية … ولابد أن تعرف أن البداية شئ والكمال شئ آخر، *أنت قد بدأت فعلا ولكنك تسعى لكي تكون كاملاً *…

*(ب) التعرض للسقوط:*
   عندما تدخل طريق التوبة حديثاً، فاعلم أنك معرض للسقوط في الخطايا القديمة وربما يحاربك الشيطان بأمور لم تسقط فيها من قبل.

   وقد يسقط الإنسان التائب في بعض الخطايا، عن ضعف أو عن ضغط عنيف للشيطان، وليس معنى هذا أنه فقد حياة التوبة … ولكنها عثرات في الطريق … يقوم منها ليواصل مسيرته المقدسة "الصديق يسقط سبع مرات ويقوم" (أم16:24).

*(ج) حرب الصمود:*
 *أن الحرب بين التائب وبين الشيطان هي حرب صمود* … فمن يصير إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص. 
   إن كل قصد الشيطان هو أن يصل بك إلى اليأس بتوالي الفشل والسقوط … لكي ترجع عن الطريق … لأن هذا كل ما يصبو إليه … فثابر واثبت واصمد أمامه ولا تسلم نفسك لليأس. 

*(د) شعار المجاهدين:*
   ليكن شعارك دائما ما قاله النبي القديم "*لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي *…* فإن سقطت أقوم." *(مى8:7). والعدوة هنا الحية القديمة أي الشيطان.

   فليكن هذا شعارك في جهادك ضد الشيطان … إن سقطت قم فتخلص…

*(هـ) شفيع معين:*
   في كل حروبك هذه *تطلع إلى يسوع المسيح الذي يشفع في ضعفاتك ويعينك في صراعاتك* … يقول معلمنا يوحنا الحبيب لأولاده المؤمنين "يا أولادي أكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا. وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع… وهو كفارة لخطايانا. ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً." (1يو1:2). 
 *هذا المحامى عنا*، الذي يكفر خطايانا، *هو نفسه يعين ضعفاتنا* "لأنه فيما هو قد تألم مجرباً يقدر أن يعين المجربين." (عب18:2). 

   لا تنظر إلى يسوع *على أنه يتربص لك* … فإذا أخطأت يهلكك … بل أنظر إليه أنه معين، اسمع ما يقوله أشعياء النبي "السيد الرب يعينني لذلك لا أخجل". (أش7:50). 

   ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا" (رو26:8). 

*(و) كم مرة أسقط والرب يغفر لي:*
   سؤال يتردد كثيرا على ألسنة التائبين … إذ أنهم يخشون أن الرب يرفضهم لأنهم يسقطون كثيراً جداً في اليوم الواحد … ويظنون أن الرب لا يمكن أن يغفر لهم كل هذه المرات المتكررة. 

   ولكن أريد أن أذكرك بسؤال سأله بطرس الرسول للرب يسوع قائلاً "كم مرة يخطئ إليَّ أخي وأنا أغفر له هل إلى سبع مرات." 

   قال له يسوع "لا أقول لك إلى سبع مرات بل إلى سبعين مرة سبع مرات." (مت21:18،22). 

 *فالرب يطالب الإنسان أن يغفر لأخيه 7 ×70 أي 490 مرة *…*فكم بالحري يغفر الرب الإله للإنسان المخطئ*…

   يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جداً."(رو20:5).

*(ز) عدم الاستباحة: *
  ليس معنى هذا أن يستبيح الإنسان الخطية … فيخطئ لأن الرب يغفر! حاشاَ فقد قال الرسول "أنبقي في الخطية لكي تكثر النعمة. حاشاَ نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية كيف نعيش فيها." (رو1:6،2). 

   وقد حذرنا أيضاً قائلاً "فإنكم *إنما دعيتم للحرية*. أيها الأخوة. غير أنه لا تصيروا الحرية فرصة للجسد." (غل13:5). 

   ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يحذر من نفس الأمر قائلا "*كأحرار وليس كالذين الحرية عندهم سترة للشر." *(1بط16:2).  

 *فلا نتعمد الخطية في استباحة، ولكن إن سقطنا في الميدان عن ضعف أو لعدم الخبرة بخطط العدو **…** فإن يد الرب تمتد لتضمد الجراحات وتعين الساقطين، وتجدد الرجاء. *






*[6] التأجيل *​*مجمع الشياطين:*
   أجتمع الشياطين برئاسة إبليس في مجمع تدبيري لمناقشة خطة الحرب ضد التائبين والمؤمنين … وطلب الرئيس من الأعضاء اقتراحات بشأن أحدث الخطط لإهلاك المؤمنين. 
   فقال أحد الأبالسة: إننا نشككهم في وجود الله …
   وقال آخر   : إننا نشككهم في الكتاب المقدس.
   واقترح ثالث: أننا نشككهم في الأبدية. 
   ونادى الرابع: أن يخدعهم بالشهوات والمغريات. 
   وهكذا توالت الاقتراحات … ولكنها لم تحظ برضي رئيس المؤتمر لأنها خطط قديمة، جربت ولم تأت بنتائج مضمونة لأنه بالرغم من تلك فقد أفلت الكثيرون. ودخلوا حظيرة الإيمان …

   فانبرى شيطان محنك ليضع أحدث النظريات وأنجحها لإهلاك الناس.

   فقال نحن نؤكد لناس أن الله موجود، وأن هناك حساب وعقاب ونعيم وجحيم، وأن الكتاب المقدس صحيح وسليم، وأن التوبة لازمة وضرورية، … وقبل أن يسترسل في الحديث قاطعه الجميع في  ثورة قائلين أنها خطة فاشلة … واعترضوا على ذلك بشدة …

   فأشار لهم رئيس المتكأ ليتركوا لصاحب الاقتراح الفرصة حتى ينتهي من شرح خطته …

   فقال صاحب الاقتراح الخبيث … وبعد أن  نؤكد للإنسان هذه الأمور *سيطمئن إلينا ويثق في مشورتنا *…* وعندما يهم ليتخذ الخطوة الإيجابية في التوبة **…** نشير عليه بأن يؤجل ذلك الأمر اليوم ليبدأ التوبة في الغد **…*حتى يستطيع* أن *يودع الخطية اليوم ويشبع منها …*وهكذا كلما عزم على التوبة يؤجلها لفرصة أخرى*… حتى تنتهي أيامه ونفوت عليه فرصة التوبة … فصفق له الجميع وأشادوا بحكمته. منذ ذلك الحين … والناس تتهاوى فرادى وجماعات في الهوة السحيقة … ليس لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالله والكتاب والأبدية … ولكن لأنهم مجرد يؤجلون توبتهم وتضيع عليهم الفرصة …

   فاحذر يا أخي من هذا الفخ المخفي … وهذه الحيلة الخبيثة. واسمع قول الكتاب "اليوم أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم." (عب7:4). 

 *لا تؤجل توبتك للغد فربما ترحل اليوم **…*
*   وربما يأتي الغد وتجد نفسك مشغولا ومرتبكا بأمور كثيرة **…*
*   وربما في الغد يتقسى قلبك وتضيع تأثيرات الروح **…*

*   إن افضل وقت للتوبة هو الآن*… "هوذا الآن وقت مقبول. هوذا الآن يوم خلاص. وفي وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص أعنتك." (2كو2:6).

          ليعطك الرب نعمة الآن لتتوب.






*الفصل السابع *​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*بركات التوبة *​​​​​​​​​​​*1-    **هبة الغفران.*
2-    *عمق السلام. *
3-    *شرف البنوية.*
4-    *ميراث الأبدية.*











*[1] هبة الغفران *​   عندما تتقدم للرب في توبة صادقة، وندامة حقيقية على كل خطاياك فالرب *يفتح لك أحضانه*، *وفي استحقاقات دمه يغفر كل آثامك*. 

   فعندما جاءت إليه المرأة الخاطئة تائبة نادمة، وعبرت عن توبتها بالدموع المنسكبة على قدميه، نظر إليها وقال لها "*مغفورة لك خطاياك* إيمانك قد خلصك اذهبي بسلام." (لو50:7).

   إن ثقل الخطايا الذي يتعب نفسك، يسوع مستعد أن يريحك منه،ولا يعود يذكر خطاياك فيما بعد، فقد قال على لسان أشعياء النبي "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب. إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج. وإن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف" (أش18:1). 

   وهذا ما يؤكده على لسان أرميا النبي قائلا "*لأني أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم فيما بعد*" (أر34:31). 

   اصغ يا عزيزي بوعي كامل لما يقوله الرب "*قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك*: ارجع إليَّ لأني فديتك" (أش22:44). 

   ولاحظ سر حبه وغفرانه في قوله " *أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك* لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (أش25:43).  

 *اقبل من يسوع نعمة الغفران التي وهبها لنا بالصليب،* إذ وهو معلق على الخشية يطلب من أجل صالبيه، ومن أجلنا نحن اللذين نصلبه يومياً بخطايانا، فيشفع فينا قائلاً "اغفر لهم يا أبتاه لأنهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون" (لو34:23). 

   ومعلمنا يوحنا الحبيب يؤكد لنا ما نحصل عليه من غفران عندما تأتي معترفين بخطايانا إذ يقول "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل أثم" (1يو7:1). 
*[2] عمق السلام *​   إن حالة القلق والاضطراب وعدم السلام التي تلازم الخطيئة تنتهي في الحال عندما نضع أنفسنا في يد الرب، وعندما نحصل على الغفران. إذ يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "إذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله" (لو50:5). 

   والسيد المسيح عندما غفر خطايا المرأة الخاطئة قال لها "إذهبى بسلام" (لو50:7). 
   إن السلام من أعظم العطايا التي يحصل عليها التائب، *فما عاد* *يضطرب من جهة خطاياه لأنها في الدم مغفورة، ولا من جهة أبديته فهي في يد الرب مضمونة* لذلك يترنم معلمنا داود النبي بهذا السلام فيقول "حولت نوحي إلى رقص لي.حللت مسحي ومنطقتني فرحاً." (مز11:30) 
ويقول في موضع آخر "أبتهج وأفرح برحمتك." (مز7:31). 
   وتنعكس هذه البهجة وهذا السلام في حياة أليهو أحد أصدقاء أيوب ويعبر عن ذلك بقوله "يغنى بين الناس فيقول "قد أخطأت وعوجت المستقيم. ولم أجاز عليه. *فدى نفس من العبور إلى الحفرة *(أي جهنم) فتري حياتي النور" (أي27:33). 

   وهذا هو وعد الرب للنفس التائبة كما دونه أشعياء النبي "لأنه هكذا قال الرب *هأنذا أدير عليها سلاماً كنهر"* (أش12:66).
   لهذا يترنم التائب مع أشعياء النبي ويقول "أحمدك يارب لأنه إذ غضبت عليَّ (بسبب خطيتي) ارتد غضبك (بالصليب) فتعزيني. *هوذا الله خلاصي فاطمئن ولا ارتعب *لأن ياه يهوه (الرب الإله) قوتي وترنيمتي. وقد صار لي خلاصاً فتستقون مياهاً بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص" (أش1:22-3). 
​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

   فإن كنت تريد أن تحصل على السلام القلبي قدم توبة صادقة فيغمر السلام قلبك. 
*[3] شرف البنوية*​*   ياله من شرف لا نستحقه، أن يصير العبد ابنا !!*
*   يا لعظمة هذا التنازل، أن يرضى الرب أن يدعونا أحباءه !!*

فقد قال بفمه الطاهر "لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً … لكنني قد سميتكم أحباء". (يو15:15). 

   ويقول مار يوحنا الإنجيلي "كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه". (يو12:2).  

   ولهذا يتغنى معلمنا بولس الرسول بهذا النسب الإلهي والشرف الملوكي فيقول "لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة … لننال  التبني إذاً لست بعد عبداً بل ابناً …" (غل4:4-6). 

   فعندما يبدأ الإنسان في حياة التوبة واعتزال العالم وأهل العالم ويسلك مع الرب في طريق النعمة والندامة، يقبله الرب ويصيره إبناً ويخلع عليه هذا الشرف، ويصبح الرب له أباً مسئولا عن حياته وتربيته وتعليمه وإرشاده لهذا يقول اخرجوا من وسطهم، واعتزلوا يقول الرب القادر ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم، وأكون لكم أباً وأنتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شئ" (2كو17:6،18). 

   إذن تعامل مع الرب يا عزيزي في دالة البنين لا في رعب العبيد … إذ قد وهبك هذا الامتياز، فانعم به. 
*[4] ميراث الأبدية *​*يالها من هبة تفوق إدراك العقول !!*
   فقد قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "هبة الله حياة أبدية" (رو23:6). ورب المجد يسوع صرح قائلاً: "لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير لأن أباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم الملكوت". (لو32:12). 
 *أنها مسرة الله أن يهبنا الملكوت*.. *أمر يحق أن تندهش له العقول !! فإن كان هذا يسر الرب فما هو المانع أن تسر قلبه بأن نأخذ من يده هذه الهبة المجانية.؟!!*

 *ما أعظم تلك النعمة المقدسة **…**نعمة التوبة والإيمان **…** ما أسمي تلك العطية **…** عطية النعمة الإلهية **…*

 *عندما نصبح أبناء الله نصير بالطبيعة ورثة ... ورثة* المجد العتيد أن يعلن قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "إن كنا أولاداً فنحن ورثة .. (رو17:8). 

 *عندما رأى آباؤنا القديسون هذا الميراث بعين الإيمان**…**احتقروا العالم بكل مجده*، في الإيمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها وأقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض … " (عب13:11). 

   يارب ارفع نظري إلى السماء ومجدها … إلى المدينة التي لها الأساسات … إلى مدينة أورشليم بالغة البهاء … ارفعني إليك يا مصدر سعادة الأبدية … حتى يتضاءل مجد العالم أمام مجدك الأسنى … وحتى تبغض نفسي – عن طيب خاطر – كل ما في الدنيا لتفرح بشخصك. 



*الفصل الثامن*​​​​​​​​​​​​​*ثمار التوبة *​* [ اصنعوا ثماراً تليق بالتوبة ]*​(مت8:3)​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*1-    ** السلوك المقدس. *
2-    * الأعمال الصالحة. *
3-    * ربح النفوس.*






*[1] السلوك المقدس*​
   إن من ثمار التوبة الواضحة في حياة الإنسان هو السلوك في حياة القداسة، كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا  أنتم أيضاً قديسين" (1بط15:1).

   والسلوك بالقداسة يمكن توضيحه فيما يلي:- 

*( أ ) اقتفاء أثر المسيح:*
   يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول "  تاركا لنا مثالاً لكي تتبعوا خطواته" (1بط21:2).

   وأيوب الصديق يقول " بخطواته استمسكت رجلي" (أي11:23).
   ومعلمنا داود النبي يقول " تمسكت خطواتي بآثارك" (مز5:17). 

   لذلك يقول معلمنا يوحنا الحبيب "من قال أنه ثابت فيه ينبغي أنه كما سلك ذاك هكذا يسلك هو أيضاً " (1يو6:2). 

 *فضع يسوع أمام عينيك دائماً، وسر في نفس الطريق، وبنفس الأسلوب الذي سلك به في هذا العالم، تجد نفسك سائرا في طريق القداسة.* 


*(ب) السلوك بحسب الروح:*
*   يتنازع المؤمن إنسانان. الإنسان الجسدي العتيق الفاسد. والإنسان الروحي الجديد الطاهر. *

   وتظل الحرب بينهما حتى ينتصر أحدهما. كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول " الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح، والروح ضد الجسد وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الآخر "… (غل17:5). 

   ولذلك يوصينا الرسول قائلاً: " إنما أقول *اسلكوا بالروح* فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد ". (غل16:5). 

   ويقول أيضاً " *الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد* مع الأهواء والشهوات إن كنا نعيش بالروح *فلنسلك أيضا بحسب الروح" *(غل24:5،25). 

 *ويقارن الرسول بين السلوك بالجسد والسلوك حسب الروح فيقول*: "إن الذين هم حسب الجسد فبما للجسد يهتمون. ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله …*فالذين هم في الجسد* (أي سالكين تحت سيطرة الجسد) *لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله *"(رو5:8-8).

   ولذلك يقرر الحقيقة الآتية: " لأنه إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون. ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون. *لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله *". (رو13:8،14). 
   وبناء على كل هذه الاعتبارات قال بولس الرسول قولته الخالدة: " إذن لا شئ من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح  ". (رو1:8).  

 *اسأل نفسك يا أخي هل أنت لا زلت تسلك بحسب شهوات جسدك،* خاضعاً لطلباته، مرضياً لأهوائه …*أم انك تقمع جسدك وتستعبده وتضبطه،* وتضع لمطالبه نهاية …*وتطلق الروح من سجنها لتسبح في الأجواء العليا*… إن السلوك المقدس هو سلوك تحت إرشاد الروح.  

*(جـ) الابتعاد عن مجال الخطية:*
   إن السلوك في أثر خطوات المسيح … والسلوك بحسب الروح يقتضي منا أن نبتعد عن مجالات الخطية التي تثير شهوة الجسد، وتشبع رغباته …

   فإن أردت أن تسلك بالقداسة *اعتزل عن الأصدقاء القدامى* " اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم ". (2كو17:6).

 *ابتعد عن أماكن اللهو والخطيئة ... *وبالجملة أخرج من أرض الخطية بكل صورها وأشكالها المعثرة واسمع وصية الله للوط إذ قال له " اهرب لحياتك لا تنظر إلى ورائك. ولا تقف في كل الدائرة اهرب إلى الجبل لئلا تهلك ". (تك17:19). 

* (د) تجنب مؤثرات الخطية:*
   مثل قراءة الكتب الجنسية التي تثير الشهوة والقصص الغرامية والمجلات الخليعة ومشاهدة الأفلام المثيرة … ورؤية الصور القبيحة. إذ يقول الرسول " *فليتجنب الإثم كل من يسمي اسم المسيح *" (2تى19:2). 

*(هـ) تجنب ما يعثر الآخرين:*
   لاحظ سلوكك وتصرفاتك.. هل في نظراتك ما يعثر الآخرين.. وهل ملابسك (خاصة للسيدات) تعثر الآخرين …هل في كلامك وتلميحاتك وأسلوبك ما يسبب عثرة، لقد قال الرب يسوع " ويل للعالم من العثرات. فلابد أن تأتي العثرات ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة   ". (مت17:57).  

 *والرب يقول في القديم "ارفعوا المعثرة من طريق شعبي" *(أش14:57). 

*(و) حياة التدقيق: *
 يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " انظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء. مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة  ". (أف15:5).  

 *كن مدققا في كلامك* … " فلا تخرج كلمة رديئة من أفواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحاً للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطى نعمة للسامعين" (أف29:4). 

   وكما يقول أيضاً الرسول " ولا القباحة ولا كلام السفاهة والهزل التي لا تليق ". (أف4:5). 
   كن مدققاً *في تصرفاتك* كقدوة للمؤمنين كما يوصى الرسول تلميذه قائلاً: " كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف …" (1تى12:4). 

   كن مدققاً أيضاً في *محاسبة نفسك*، لهذا يقول الرسول " جربوا أنفسكم هل أنتم في الإيمان امتحنوا أنفسكم " (كو5:13). 

*(ز) حياة الطهارة:*
   يقول الرسول " احفظ نفسك طاهراً  " (1تى22:5). 

   يقول سليمان الحكيم في الأمثال " *من أحب طهارة القلب فلنعمة شفتيه يكون الملك (المسيح) صديقه* " (أم11:22). 

   لذلك يقول الرب على لسان أشعياء النبي " تطهروا يا حاملي آنية الرب" (أش11:52). 

   فكل من يريد أن يعيش في القداسة فليراع حياة  الطهارة. 
   طهارة العينين، وطهارة القلب، وطهارة الفكر، وطهارة الحواس.

   طالب الرب بهذه الطهارة مع داود النبي قائلاً "اغسلنى كثيراً من إثمي ومن خطيتى طهرني … طهرني بالزوفا فاطهر … قلباً نقياً أخلق في يا الله وروحاً مستقيماً جدده في داخلي" (مز2:21،7،10). 

*(ح) مخافة الرب:*
   يقول الوحي بلسان معلمنا بولس الرسول "مكملين القداسة في خوف الله" (2كو1:7). 

   فلكي نسلك بالقداسة ينبغي أن نضع مخافة الرب أمام عيوننا فنتقيه ونحفظ وصاياه. معلمنا سليمان الحكيم يقول "فلنسمع ختام الأمر كله. اتق الله واحفظ وصاياه لأن هذا هو الإنسان كله" (جا13:12). 

   اسمع ما يقوله الوحي عن الإنسان الخائف الرب "من هو الإنسان الخائف الرب. يعلمه طريقاً يختاره. نفسه في الخير تبيت … سر الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم" (مز13:25،14).  

 *فكل من يسلك في مخافة الرب يعلمه طريق القداسة ويرشده إلى الخير ويعطيه سره ويعلمه بنفسه.* 

   وكما قرر سليمان الحكيم قائلاً: "بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب"(أم10:9). فإن أردنا أن نتحكم في طريق القداسة علينا أن نضع في قلوبنا مخافة الرب. فنبتعد عن كل ما لا يرضيه …

 *فلا تكن مقاييس حياتنا الخوف من الناس بل نخاف الرب.*

   * قال أحدهم "مخافة الله بداية الحكمة ومخافة الناس هي نهاية الجريمة".

*(ظ) المجالات الروحية: *
*   من أهم مقومات الحياة الروحية اندماج التائب في مجالات النعمة. ليعيش في بيئة جديدة مقدسة ويستنشق هواء نقياً خالياً من ميكروبات الخطية **…*

   لذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "غير تاركين اجتماعاتنا كما لقوم عادة بل واعظين بعضنا بعضاً" (عب25:10). 

   ومن أجل ذلك أيضاً يوصى الرسول تلميذه تيموثاوس بالاندماج مع المؤمنين للهروب من الخطية فيقول له " أما الشهوات الشبابية فأهرب منها واتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام *مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي*" (2تى22:3). 

 *وقد جعل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول ارتباط الإنسان بالمؤمنين علامة واضحة لانتقاله من الخطية إلى النعمة* فيقول " نحن نعلم أننا قد إنتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة *لأننا نحب الاخوة "* (1يو14:3). 
*(ى) وسائط النعمة:*
   لكي يسلك المؤمن في حياة القداسة ينبغي أن يكون مواظباً على وسائط النعمة وهي القنوات التي تسرى خلالها مياه النعمة لتصل إلى قلوبنا.

*من هذه الوسائط:*
   * الصلاة: فالرسول يقول "صلوا بلا انقطاع" (1تس17:5). 

   والرب يسوع أوصى أن "يصلى كل حين" (لو 1:18).
   وهو نفسه كان يقضى الليل كله في الصلاة. (لو12:6). 

*   فالصلاة للمؤمن كالهواء والماء ، إذ تعطيه الحياة وتربطه بحبيب القلب. وتدخله إلى مجال الآب. *

*   * كلمة الله: واسطة قوية من وسائط النمو الروحي، إذ بها نأخذ فكر المسيح. وبها نصير أكثر حكمة من أعدائنا* كما يقول داود النبي " *وصيتك جعلتني احكم من أعدائي* لأنها إلى الدهر هي لي، *أكثر من كل معلمي تعقلت* لأن شهاداتك هي لهجي. أكثر من الشيوخ فطنت لأني حفظت وصاياك  " (مز98:119-100). 

   لذلك يوصى الرب يسوع بخصوصها فيقول: " لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك. بل تلهج فيه نهاراً وليلاً لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه. لأنك *حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح* " (يش8:1). 

   من اختبر قوة الكلمة ولذتها في حياته يقول مع أرميا النبي " وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي " (أر16:15). فهي غذاء للروح بها يحيا وينمو.

 *ولأهمية كلمة الله للإنسان التائب يوصى موسى النبي قائلاً: "*ضعوا كلماتي هذه على قلوبكم ونفوسكم. واربطوها علامة على أيديكم ولتكن عصائب بين عيونكم. وعلموها أولادكم متكلمين بها حين تجلسون في بيوتكم وحين تمشون في الطريق وحين تنامون وحين تقومون. واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك …" (تث18:11-20). 
*الصوم: هو قمع الجسد لتنطلق الروح. أماتة لرغبات الجسد، واستعباد الجسد لمشيئة الروح*. لذلك صام موسى وإيليا والأنبياء ويسوع نفسه والرسل في حياتهم.

   ومعلمنا داود النبي يقول "أذللت بالصوم نفسي" (مز13:35).

   والرب يأمر شعبه بالصوم فيقول "قدسوا صوماً نادوا باعتكاف" (يو14:1). 

   ويوضح معلمنا بولس الرسول أهمية التفرغ للصوم فيقول "لكي تتفرغوا للصوم" (1كو5:7). 

*   التناول: واسطة ثبات في الرب* إذ يقول السيد المسيح "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمى يثبت في وأنا فيه" (يو56:6). 

*(ك) القيادة الروحية:*
   من أهم العوامل التي تحفظ الإنسان في حياة القداسة هي *الارتباط بقيادة روحية مختبرة، ووضع نفسه تحت إرشاد روحي لأب حكيم ممتلئ من روح الله.* ويوضح ذلك معلمنا بولس الرسول في قوله "أطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا لأنهم يسهرون لأجل نفوسكم كأنهم سوف يعطون حساباً" (عب17:13).
​​​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريق الروحى وحياة التوبة*

* [2] الأعمال الصالحة *​
   من أهم ثمار التوبة في حياة المؤمن هي* إشعاعات النعمة مترجمة في الأعمال الصالحة التي يمارسها المؤمن.* 

   * فالأعمال الصالحة *ثمرة واضحة للتوبة الحقيقية* كما يقول يوحنا المعمدان " اصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة" (مت8:3). 

   * وهي أيضاً *ثمرة الإيمان السليم* " الإيمان العامل بالمحبة" (غل6:5). 

   * بل هي علامة الإيمان الحي كما يقول معلمنا يعقوب الرسول "من هو حكيم وعالم بينكم فلير أعماله بالتصرف الحسن" (يع13:3). 
   وقوله أيضاً " إيمان بدون أعمال ميت. أرني إيمانك بدون أعمالك وأنا أريك بأعمالي إيماني" (يع14:3-18).

   * لذلك يوصينا الرسول قائلاً "اسلكوا كما يحق للرب في كل رضى *مثمرين في كل عمل صالح*" (كو10:1). 

   * والواقع أن الرب قد *خلقنا ثانية لأعمال صالحة* كما يقول الرسول "مخلوقين في المسيح  يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لنا لكي نسلك فيها" (أف10:2). 

  *وهذه الأعمال الصالحة *بها يتمجد اسم الله* إذ يقول السيد المسيح نفسه "لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات" (مت16:5).
   * لذلك يوصى الرسول تلميذه تيطس بأن يقرر هذا الأمر حتى يهتم المؤمنون به فيقول " أريد أن تقرر هذه الأمور لكي يهتم الذين آمنوا بالله أن يمارسوا أعمالا حسنة … وليتعلم من لنا أيضاً أن يمارسوا أعمالا حسنة … حتى لا يكونوا  بلا ثمر" (تى8:3،14). 
 *ومن أجل ذلك يطلب الرسول للمؤمنين جميعاً أن يزدادوا في الأعمال الصالحة *فيقول "والله قادر أن يزيدكم كل نعمة لكي تكونوا ولكم كل اكتفاء كل حين في كل شئ تزدادون في كل عمل صالح" (2كو8:9).

   * بل أن معلمنا بولس الرسول يهتم بهذا الأمر جداً حتى أنه *يقيم منا رقباء على بعضنا من جهته* لنحرض بعضنا بعضاً عليه فيقول " لنلاحظ بعضنا بعضاً للتحريض على المحبة والأعمال الحسنة" (عب24:10). 

*   + أخي وبعد كل هذا، هل أنت تسلك فعلاً في حياة مقدسة تنعكس على أعمالك وتصرفاتك؟ **…** هل تهتم يا أخي بأن تمارس أعمالا حسنة ليتمجد اسم الله فيك وبك؟*

   + إن الناس اليوم لا يريدون *أن يسمعوا تعاليم ولكنهم في حاجة أن يروا قديسين *…
   + *ليسوا في حاجة أن يسمعوا عن تجسد المسيح بقدر ما هم في حاجه أن يروه متجسدا فيك*…
   + *ليسوا هم في حاجة أن يسمعوا منك عن صفات المسيح ومحبته بل هم محتاجين أن يروا هذه الصفات فيك*…




​*[3] ربح النفوس *​
*شركة حــب:*
*   إن من يتمتع بحلاوة عشرة الرب ويختبر مذاقه الملكوت الحلوة، يشتاق أن يجذب الجميع ليتمتعوا هم أيضاً مثله بالرب.* وهذا ما حدث فعلا مع الرسل إذ يقول معلمنا يوحنا الحبيب "الذي رأينا وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا. أما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملا" (1يو3:1،4).  

*تثقل بالنفوس:*
 *هذا الاشتياق الذي يملا قلب المؤمن لخلاص الآخرين، يتحول إلى تثقيل بتلك النفوس، حتى أنه قد يتوجع ويتألم من أجلهم* فنسمع بولس الرسول يقرر الآتي "أقول الصدق في المسيح لا أكذب وضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس أن لي حزنا عظيما، *ووجعاً في قلبي* لا ينقطع. فإني كنت أود لو أكون أنا نفسي محروماً من المسيح *لأجل اخوتي* أنسبائي حسب الجسد" (رو1:9-3).  

   وأرميا النبي يقول " *انسحق قلبي في وسطي*. ارتخت كل عظامي. صرت كإنسان سكران، مثل رجل غلبته الخمر من *أجل الرب ومن أجل كلام قدسه. *لأن الأرض امتلأت من الفاسقين …*وصار سبيهم للشر وجبروتهم للباطل*" (أر9:23). 
وميخا النبي يقول "من أجل ذلك *أنوح وأولول*. أمشي حافيا وعريانا. أصنع نحيبا كبنات آوى ونوحاً كرعال النعام" (مى8:1). 
   وأشعياء النبي يقول مثقلا "لذلك قلت *اقتصروا عني فابكي بمرارة. لا تلحوا بتعزيتي عن خراب بنت شعبي*" (أش4:22).  

*عمل إيجابي:*
*   لا يلبث أن يتحول هذا الحب وهذا التثقل إلى عمل إيجابي* فيقول معلمنا يهوذا أخو الرب "ارحموا البعض مميزين وخلصوا البعض بالخوف مختطفين من النار مبغضين حتى الثوب المدنس من الجسد." 
(يهو23:22).  

*  هذا ما دفع آبائنا الرسل  ليجوبوا العالم كله ليخلصوا الجميع*…*هذا* *هو عمل آباءنا القديسين والكارزين والمبشرين* الذين صار لهم شعار بولس الرسول نبراسا لهم إذ قال " لست أحتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى *أتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة* التي أخذتها من الرب يسوع لأشهد بيشارة نعمة الله  " (أع24:20). 

 *ليت الرب يلهب قلبك بمحبته، فتحب الناس كما أحبهم وتسعي لتوصيل بشارة نعمة الله للجميع "فما أجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر* المخبر بالسلام المبشر بالخير، المخبر بالخلاص" (أش7:52). 










*الفصل التاسع *​​​​​​​​​​​*خطورة رفض التوبة *​*كيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره*​*(عب3:2)*​











*1-    ** اللعنات.*
*2-    ** الضربات.*
*3-    ** افتراس الرب. *
*4-    ** الهلاك الأبدي. *











*[1] اللعنات *​
*  ما أرهب   تلك اللعنات التي تلحق برافضي التوبة *فالوحي يقول "إن لم تسمع لصوت الرب إلهك …تأتي عليك جميع هذه *اللعنات* وتدركك …" ثم يعدد أشكالا لتلك اللعنات نذكر منها:-

*( أ ) اللعنة في كل مكان:*
   فيقول "ملعونا تكون في المدينة *وملعونا* تكون في الحقل" (تث16:28). 

   وها أمامنا *قايين* الذي قتل *هابيل* أخاه رافضا صوت الرب متمادياً في الشر، اسمع حكم الرب عليه " *ملعون* أنت من الأرض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك … تائها وهارباً تكون في الأرض …" (تك11:4). 

*(ب) اللعنة في كل زمان:*
   فالرفض للتوبة يصادف اللعنة أمامه في كل الأوقات لذلك يقول الرب *ملعوناً* تكون في دخولك* وملعوناً *تكون في خروجك. (تث19:28). 

*(جـ) اللعنة في كل شئ: *
   كل ماله ملعون. ممتلكاته، أولاده، بيته، وحقله … إذ يقول الكتاب "*ملعونة* تكون سلتك ومعجنك، *ملعونة* تكون ثمرة بطنك وثمرة أرضك.." (تث17:28). 
*(د) لعنة الاضطراب والقلق:*
   ما أوضح قول الكتاب عن *سر تلك الأمراض النفسية والعصبية التي تفشت في هذه الأيام بين الناس* … يقول الكتاب "يرسل الرب عليك *اللعن والاضطراب* في كل ما تمتد إليه يدك لتعمله، حتى تهلك وتفني سريعاً من أجل سوء أفعالك إذ تركتني" (تث20:28).  

   وقد أكد تلك اللعنة في أرميا النبي إذ قال "ادفعهم *للقلق* في كل ممالك الأرض". (أر4:15). 

   وهذا ما حدث فعلا للشعب العنيد قديما فيسجل الكتاب قائلاً "فكان غضب الرب على يهوذا وأورشليم *وأسلمهم للقلق والدهش والصفير* كما أنتم راؤون بأعينكم" (2أي8:29). 

   فهذه اللعنة *تلحق بكل الرافضين صوت الرب وغير السالكين في طريق التوبة. *













*[2] الضربات*​
*   مخيف حقا هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي*…
   ما أشد الضربات التي تلحق بكل نفس معاندة عاصية ... لقد ذكر الكتاب أنواعاً مرعبة لهذه الضربات نكتفي بذكر بعضها:- 

*( أ ) ضربة الأمراض:*
    يقول الكتاب "يلصق بك الرب *الوباء* ... يضربك الرب *بالسل والحمي*…*والالتهاب*… والذبول فتتبعك حتى تفنيك … يضربك الرب *بقرحة* …*وبالبواسير* والجرب … حتى لا تستطيع  الشفاء … " (تث15:28). 

   قرأت كتاباً لأحد الملحدين قال فيه أن الناس قديما كانوا في احتياج إلى ما يسمونه (إله) كمخدر لهم يلجأون إليه في أمراضهم لعله يشفيهم … أما الآن لقد حل العلم محل تلك الخرافات !!! ووجد لكل داء دواء ... فلا حاجة إذن لمثل هذه الآلهة!!  

   ولكن العجب أنني ألحظ أنه كلما اكتشف دواء يعالج الأمراض المعروفة، *يرسل الرب على العصاة أمراضاً جديدة كالسرطان والإيدز يعجز أمامها الطب والعلم ... حتى يسد كل فم.*

*(ب) ضربة الجنون والحيرة:*
   وهذه ضربة أخرى تصيب الأشرار المعاندين إذ يقول الكتاب "يضربك الرب *بجنون وحيرة قلب*. وتكون *مجنونا من منظر عينيك الذي تنظر*... في تلك الأيام لا تطمئن ولا يكون قرار لقدمك…
   بل يعطيك الرب هناك قلبا مرتجفا وكلال العينين وذبول النفس… وتكون حياتك معلقة قدامك ...وترتعب ليلا ونهارا…

 *ولا تأمن على حياتك* ... في الصباح تقول يا ليته المساء ... وفي المساء تقول يا ليته الصباح من ارتعاب قلبك…" (تث15:28-18). 
*(جـ) ضربة أكل الأبناء والمشيمة:*
   ما أقساها ضربة عندما يرسل الرب ضيقاً وحصاراً وجوعاً يضطر خلالها أن *يأكل الناس بنيهم ومشيمة أجنتهم*… بشعة حقاً ومؤلمة للنفس … هذا ما أنبأ به الكتاب إذ قال: "فتأكل ثمرة بطنك، لحم بنيك وبناتك في الحصار والضيقة التي يضايقك بها عدوك…
   الرجل المتنعم والمترفه جداً *تبخل عينيه* على أخيه، وامرأة حضنه، وبقية أولاده الذين يبقيهم، *بأن يعطي أحدهم لحم بنيه الذي يأكله لأنه* لم يبقي له شئ في الحصار والضيقة." (تث53:28-55). 

   ويقول أيضاً "وإن كنتم بذلك لا تسمعون بل سلكتم معي بالخلاف، فأنا أسلك معكم بالخلاف وأؤدبكم سبعة أضعاف حسب خطاياكم *فتأكلون لحم بنيكم ولحم بناتكم تأكلون*". (لا27:26). 
   وهذا ما حدث فعلا *في حصار السامرة* المذكور في سفر الملوك الثاني إصحاح 24:6-29 ، فمن شدة الجوع والضيقة بلغ ثمن *رأس الحمار* ثمانين من الفضة، *وذبل الحمام* صار لهم طعاماً… بل جاءت امرأة لتشتكى جارتها للملك قائلة *بعد أن سلقنا ابني وأكلناه بخلت على بلحم ابنها*…!! فمزق الملك ثيابه.!!  

   وهذا ما ذكره الكتاب أيضاً أن المرأة المتنعمة والمترفهة، التي لم تجرب أن تضع أسفل قدميها على الأرض للتنعم والترفه،  *تبخل عينها على رجل حضنها* *وعلى ابنها وبنتها بمشيمتها الخارجة من بين رجليها* وبأولادها الذين تلدهم، *لأنها تأكلهم سراً* في عوز كل شئ، في الحصار والضيقة." (تث56:28-57).  
 *مرعب حقا ومخيف هو غضب الرب *... ويكفي أن نقرأ الضربات وجامات غضب الله التي ورد ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا…*ليتوب كل منا ليحتمي في المسيح من الغضب الآتي. *
​​*[3] افتراس الرب*​
*   أن صورة الحمل الوديع الهادئ سرعان ما تتحول إلى النقيض ليصبح أسداً مزمجراً ليفترس المعاندين ورافضي التوبة*…
                   " أكون لهم كأسد 
                   أرصد على الطريق كنمر 
                   أصدمهم كدبة مثكل 
                   أشق شغاف قلوبهم 
                   آكلهم هناك كلبؤة 
                   يمزقهم وحش البرية". (هوشع7:13،8). 

   ولم يكن كلام الرب هذا من قبيل التهديد، بل لقد نفذه الرب فعلاً. فأرميا النبي يسجل ما حدث في زمانه قائلاً:
" قد صعد الأسد من غابته 
وزحف مهلك الأمم. 
خرج من مكانه ليجعل أرضك خرابا.
تخرب مدنك فلا ساكن.
من أجل ذلك تنطقوا بمسوح 
الطموا وولولوا لأنه 
لم يرتد حمو غضب الرب عنا." (أرميا7:4،8).
*   ألم تمتد يد الرب لتبطش بجماعات وأفراد عبر الأجيال؟!*
*   ألم يهلك الآلاف في البرية عندما عصوا كلامه ؟!! *
*   ألم يبد سدوم وعمورة عندما بلغ شرها إلى السماء؟!*

   أتذكر ما فعله الرب بقورح وداثان وأبيرام… ألم تنشق الأرض من تحتهم وابتلعتهم أحياء هم وبيوتهم وكل ما لهم؟! 

   أو لم تخرج نار من عند الرب وأكلت المئتين والخمسين رجلا الخارجين عن ناموسه (عدد16) 

ألم يهلك الرب بالوبأ شعوباً وجماعات؟! 
آه من بطش الرب وافتراسه… لذلك يحذرنا قائلاً: 
*افهموا أيها الناسون الله لئلا أفترسكم ولا منقذ." *(مز22:5). 










*[4] الهلاك الأبدي *​
   إن كل ما يعانيه الخاطي في هذا العالم من جراء الخطية، ليس بشيء إذا قورن بما سوف يقاسيه في الأبدية الرهيبة، ونورد هنا بعض ما أفصح عنه الكتاب عن ذلك المصير المرعب:- 

*( أ ) عذاب دائم: *
*   لا راحة في الأبدية من سلسة العذابات المتلاحقة**…** وصنوف الآلام المرعبة**…** في هذه الحياة قد يجد الإنسان فرصة وهدنة بين ضيقة وأخرى**…** ولكن هناك كما يقول الكتاب سيعذبون نهاراً وليلاً " *(رؤ10:20). 

   وسيكون ذاك العذاب أبدياً أي لا ينتهي كما وضح السيد المسيح قائلاً: "فيمضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى" (مت46:25).

   ويكشف لنا يوحنا الرائي عن مشهد ذلك العذاب فيقول: "ويصعد دخان عذابهم إلى أبد الآبدين، ولا تكون راحة نهاراً وليلاً" (رؤ11:14). 

*   آه يا لهول العذاب*!! لقد صرخ الغني قائلاً: "إني معذب في هذا اللهيب" (لو24:16).

*(ب) عار أبدي:*
   قد يستطيع الخاطي في هذا العالم *أن يخفى سلوكه عن الناس وقد لا يهتم بنظرة الآخرين إليه*، ولكن ما أخزى ذلك الموقف إذ يقول الكتاب "وكثيرون من الراقدين في تراب الأرض يستيقظون هؤلاء إلى الحياة الأبدية وهؤلاء *إلى العار للازدراء الأبدي*" (دانيال2:12).

   ولهذا سوف يصرخون في ذلك اليوم قائلين: للجبال اسقطي علينا وللآكام غطينا ولا من مجيب!!!  

*(ج) الذبـح:*
   يقول السيد المسيح "أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا *واذبحوهم قدامي" *(لو27:19).
   إن يسوع المسيح *الذي ذبح من أجل الخطاة، سوف يذبح *أولئك الذين رفضوا أن يقبلوا ذبيحته عوضا عنهم …

*(د) الوقائد الأبديـة:*
   أنه مصير الأشرار المحتوم الذين سوف يصيرون وقائد أبدية في نار لا تطفأ ودود لا يموت كما وضح الكتاب في مواضيع عديدة فقال: "وتمضي إلى جهنم إلى النار التي لا تطفأ، حيث دودهم لا يموت والنار لا تطفأ". (مر43:9،44).

*(هـ) ظلام دامس:*
   ومن العجيب أنه رغم هذه النار فسوف لا يكون لها نور بل قتام الظلام الأبدي "محفوظ لها قتام الظلام إلى الأبد" (يهو13:1).

*(و) البكاء وصرير الأسنان:*
   في وسط هذا الجو المقيت ترتفع *أصوات البكاء وصرير الأسنان* "ويطرحونهم في أتون النار. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان" (مت50:13). 

*دانتي يصف الجحيم:*
   كتب دانتي الشاعر الإيطالي الشهير في الكوميديا الإلهية وصفاً للجحيم معبراً عن مآسي من فيه فقال: 
   هنا الطريق إلى مدينة العذاب… هنا الطريق إلى الألم الأبدي… هنا الطريق إلى القوم الهالكين… دخلت إلى عالم الأسرار… دوى هناك تنهد وبكاء وصراخ عالٍ… في جو بغير نجوم… فأسال ذلك لأول مرة مدامعي… لغات غريبة… صرخات رهيبة… كلمات أسى… وصيحات غضب… أصوات صماء عالية… ولطمات أيد تصاحبها، أحدثت ضجيجاً يدوي على الدوام. في هذا الجو الأبدي الظلام، كذرات الرمل حين تعصف بها زوبعة…
  هذا ما كتبه أحد الشعراء متخيلاً ذلك الجحيم *فكم وكم تكون الحقيقة*.!!        

*  وكم هي رهيبة تلك الأبدية المرعبة.*!! 
 *ألا ليت كل نفس تتعقل، لتنجوا من الغضب الآتي، ولنسمع قول الكتاب محذراً "اتقوا الرب واعبدوه بالأمانة من كل قلوبكم**…** وإن فعلتم شراً فإنكم تهلكون*". (1صم25:12).

   ليعطك الرب نعمة حتى تبدأ من الآن بدءاً حسناً. 
والرب مستعد أن يقبلك ويمحى خطاياك ويلقى آثامك في بحر النسيان ولا يعود يذكرها فيما بعد. 
إنه يحبك… إنه يدعوك…       إنه ينتظرك…​*فتعال إليه في ندامة، في توبة، في انسحاق، في ثقة أنه لا بد يقبلك فقد قال:*​*" من يقبل إليَّ لا أخرجه خارجاً"*​​​​​*خاتمة *​*أخي القارئ:*​   ليتك الآن تواجه نفسك بصراحة لتكتشف ذاتك. أتريد أن تسلك في الطريق الروحي؟.
*هل تريد أن تبدأ في حياة التوبة؟.*
*هل تقبل دعوة يسوع، الذي جاء بذاته ليدعوك إلى عرسه وملكوته؟.*
*هل تسمح للروح القدس أن يعمل في قلبك مبكتاً ومغيراً؟ *
*هل صممت فعلا على توديع حياتك الماضية لتبدأ بدءاً حسناً؟ *
*هل اشتاقت نفسك إلى السلام والسعادة في شخص الحبيب يسوع؟ *
*هل تريد أن تقضي بقية أيام غربتك معه لتعيش كأيام السماء على الأرض؟ *
*هل تريد أن تقدم ذاتك بجملتها للرب ليستخدمك لمجد اسمه ونشر ملكوته؟*
*ليتك الآن تركع مصليا، وتتخل عن ذاتك بمشيئتك كي يعيش المسيح فيها.   *
*قل له استلمنى يارب بالكامل، وأعطني أن اسلك بالروح، صانعا مشيئتك. *
 *وهو مستعد أن. يقبلك يقدسك ويملأك بروحه ويستخدمك بقوة كشاهد أمين لمفاعيل نعمته. وله المجد الدائم آمين.*


----------

